# مبادئ بسيطة لعلم التصميم ///مفيد للمهندسين ////Design Theory



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

مبادئ مبسطة في علم التصميم مفيدة للمهندسين المشاركة الاولى تحوي على عدة روابط لمختلف الاختصاصات والاخرى تميل نحو الهندسة الميكانيكية مع كل التقدير لكل الاخوة الاعضاء










 [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Design Theory[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Site Design[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Page Design[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]MultiMedia[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Teacher Resources[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Table of *******s[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Home Page[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Copyright © 1999 by Bonnie Skaalid[/SIZE][/FONT]






[FONT=Minion Web,Century Schoolbook,serif]Classic Graphic Design Theory[/FONT]
[FONT=Minion Web,Century Schoolbook,serif]This section is for the person who is completely unfamiliar with design. It gives brief descriptions of the elements of design, such as line, shape, space, texture, value and color, as well as describing the principles of design which are movement, emphasis, balance and unity. These design principles have been used in the creation of fine art as well as commercial art.[/FONT]
[FONT=Minion Web,Century Schoolbook,serif]Gestalt Principles of Perception[/FONT]
[FONT=Minion Web,Century Schoolbook,serif]Gestalt theory discusses how we perceive objects in our environment. It discusses the difference between figure and ground and examines how various principles help us to decide which is figure and which is ground. [/FONT]
[FONT=Minion Web,Century Schoolbook,serif]Human-Computer Interface Design[/FONT]
[FONT=Minion Web,Century Schoolbook,serif]This section discusses recommendations for designing the interface between people and computers and recommends some principles to be considered.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]This site is published in web form by the College of Education, University of Saskatchewan.[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]College of Education Home Page[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]....... [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]University of Saskatchewan Home Page[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


بامكانكم استخدام الروابط مع المودة
[/SIZE]


----------



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

Search on AllBookCD-RomeBookSoftware





*The french leading professional bookseller*








Description









Approximate price
*167.47 €* 


 
*Turbomachinery : design & theory (Mechanical engineering series, Vol. 160) *​*Author(s) :* GORLA Rama S., KHAN Aijaz Ahmed
Publication date : 12-2003
Language : ENGLISH
424p. 23.5x15.9 Hardback
Status : In Print (Delivery time : 12 days)

*Description*Clearly presenting the theory and design of turbomachines with step-by-step procedures and worked-out examples, this reference/text emphasizes fundamental principles and construction guidelines for enclosed rotators, such as pumps and fans. It contains end-of-chapter problem and solution sets, design formulations, and equations for clear understanding of key aspects in machining function, selection, assembly, and construction.
*Summary*Introduction: Dimensional Analysis: Basic Thermodynamics and Fluid Mechanics. Hydraulic Pumps. Hydraulic Turbines. Centrifugal Compressors and Fans. Axial Flow Compressors and Fan. Steam Turbines. Axial Flow and Radial Flow Gas Turbine. Cavitation in Hydraulic Machinery. Index.
*Subject areas covered:* 
Mathematics and physics */* Mechanics */* hydraulics, hydrodynamics
Mechanical engineering and construction */* Motors, turbines, compressors, pumps
© Lavoisier 2000-2007

> New search 
> Your basket ​ [SIZE=-1]Web[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]www.lavoisier.fr[/SIZE] function ouverture(url) { window.open(url,"","toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no, menubar=no,scrollbars=auto,resizable=yes,width=326,height=395") }*Information* > New titles
> BiblioAlerts
> E-books

 *Customer services* > 


> Open an account
> Ordering non-listed items
> Order tracking
> Confidentiality&Security


> Help *Lavoisier.fr* > Back to the home page
> Company information
> Terms and conditions
> Partner's sites
> Notes for publishers
> Contact us > Advanced
search​> View
basket 

​


----------



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Turbomachinery-Design-Mechanical-Engineering-Marcell/dp/0824709802

للموضوع ادناه


----------



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

*Turbomachinery: Design and Theory (Mechanical Engineering) (Hardcover) *
by Rama S.R. Gorla (Author), Aijaz Ahmed N.E.D. Khan (Author) "A turbomachine is a device in which energy transfer occurs between a flowing fluid and a rotating element due to dynamic action, and results in..." (more) 

No customer reviews yet. Be the first.


----------



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

مجلة التصاميم الميكانيكية 


Skip navigation.
Text Only
Turn Styling ON Sign In | Sign Out | ASME.org Home 


ASME Digital Library 
Home » Journals Adjust text size:





Home
Search
Journals
Applied Mechanics Reviews
J. Applied Mechanics
J. Biomechanical Engineering
J. Computational and Nonlinear Dynamics
J. Computing and Information Science in Engineering
J. Dynamic Systems, Measurement and Control
J. Electronic Packaging
J. Energy Resources Technology
J. Engineering for Gas Turbines and Power
J. Eng. Materials and Technology
J. Fluids Engineering
J. Fuel Cell Science and Technology
J. Heat Transfer
J. Manufacturing Science and Engineering
J. Mechanical Design
J. Medical Devices
J. Offshore Mechanics and Arctic Engineering
J. Pressure Vessel Technology
J. Solar Energy Engineering
J. Tribology
J. Turbomachinery
J. Vibration and Acoustics

Proceedings
E-Books

Journal Info

Purpose and Scope
Masthead
Abstracted & Indexed In
Subscribe to Journal
Announcements
Call for Papers
Authors Resources
Submit Papers
Program Info

Publications Committee
AMR Advisory Board
Board of Editors
Title History
Permissions
Contact Publishing Office
Licenses



*Journal of Mechanical Design Volume: Page: 
*


Robotic System Design; Computer Coordinated Mechanisms; Expert Systems in Design; Computer-Aided Engineering; Design Optimization; Mechanism Design; Kinematics and Dynamics of Mechanisms; Cam Design; Gear Design; Continuously Variable Transmissions; Power Transmission Design; Design of Machine Elements; Design Theory and Methodology; Design Technology; Stress in Design; Reliability in Design. 

Current Issue
June 2007


View Issue Table of *******s
Search This Issue
RSS Feed


E-mail Alerts
All Online Issues
March 2000 - June 2007 


Available Volume List
Search All Issues
Top 10 Downloaded Articles
Errata






*Editor:*
J. Michael McCarthy
University of California, Irvine

*ISSN: *1050-0472
*eISSN: *1050-0472
*CODEN: *JMDEDB

*Frequency:*
Monthly



BROWSE
Journals
---- Please Make A Selection --- Applied Mechanics Reviews J. Applied Mechanics J. Biomechanical Engineering J. Computational and Nonlinear Dynamics J. Computing and Information Science in Engineering J. Dynamic Systems, Measurement and Control J. Electronic Packaging J. Energy Resources Technology J. Engineering for Gas Turbines and Power J. Eng. Materials and Technology J. Fluids Engineering J. Fuel Cell Science and Technology J. Heat Transfer J. Manufacturing Science and Engineering J. Mechanical Design J. Medical Devices J. Offshore Mechanics and Arctic Engineering J. Pressure Vessel Technology J. Solar Energy Engineering J. Tribology J. Turbomachinery J. Vibration and Acoustics​







Library Home | Journals | Conference Proceedings | E-Books 
© 2007 ASME. All rights reserved. Privacy Statement | Terms of Use | Contact Us 
The ASME Digital Library is hosted on the AIP Scitation platform.


----------



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif]










[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
PEOPLE:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* STUDENTS 
UNDERGRAD 
GRADUATE 
FACULTY 
STAFF 
ALUMNI 
VISITORS 
INDUSTRY 
E.A.C. *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
DEPARTMENT:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* WELCOME 
OFFICES 
LOCATION 
CALENDARS 
HISTORY 
AREAS 
SEMINARS 
PROCEED 
STUDY ABROAD *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
RESOURCES:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* GENERAL 
ACADEMICS 
RESEARCH 
FACILITIES 
COMPUTING 
PUBLICATIONS 
COMMITTEES *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
WEBSITE:[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]* SEARCH 
SITE MAP 
SITE INFO 
LINKS 
ACCESSIBILITY 
*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]


 [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
GRADUATE COURSES [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ME 392M *[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Engineering Design Theory and Mathematical Techniques *
(Advanced Mechanical Design Topic 6) [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*COURSE DESCRIPTION *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif]Design history and philosophy. Survey of current research areas in design theory, methodology, and manufacturing. Tools for solving engineering system design and synthesis problems. Reverse engineering design project. Mechanical Engineering 392M (Topic 6) and Mechanical Engineering 397 (Topic: Advanced Engineering Design) may not both be counted. May be repeated for credit when the topics vary. 

_Prerequisite:_ Graduate standing and consent of instructor. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*TYPICAL WORK *[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*CLASS PAGES *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif]
_A UTEID is required to access classes using Blackboard_ 

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]



[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_© 2003, the Mechanical Engineering Department of the College of Engineering at the University of Texas at Austin. All rights reserved.
This page was last updated on Thursday, May 31, 2007 by the ME Web Administrator. 



_[/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

if (document.images) { homeoff = new Image(); homeoff.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_nav_home.gif", technologySolutionsoff = new Image(); technologySolutionsoff.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_tech.gif", whosmyrepoff = new Image(); whosmyrepoff.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_rep.gif", aboutwileyoff = new Image(); aboutwileyoff.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_nav_about.gif" } if (document.images) { homeon = new Image(); homeon.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_nav_home_on.gif", technologySolutionson = new Image(); technologySolutionson.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_tech_on.gif", whosmyrepon = new Image(); whosmyrepon.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_rep_on.gif", aboutwileyon = new Image(); aboutwileyon.src = "http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley/cvo/images/header/hp_nav_about_on.gif" } function rollInHeader(imgName) { if (document.images) { document[imgName].src = eval(imgName + "on.src"); } } function rollOutHeader(imgName) { if (document.images) { document[imgName].src = eval(imgName + "off.src"); } } function do_check (form) { if (form.query.value=="") { alert('Please make an entry in the product search field.'); return false; } else { return true; } } 

 

 Shopping Cart My Account Help Contact Us 











 

 

 














By Keyword By Title By Author By ISBN
























Home > Engineering and Computer Science > Mechanical Engineering > Measurement And Instrumentation















Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, 4th Edition












.hetlp-biblio-fbox { padding-left:110px; }






Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, 4th Edition
Richard S. Figliola, Clemson Univ. 
Donald E. Beasley, Clemson Univ. 
ISBN: 978-0-471-44593-7
©2006
560 pages
INSTRUCTORS 

Request an evaluation copy of this title.
Go to the Instructor Companion Site.
STUDENTS 

Purchase this title on Wiley's main website.
Go to the Student Companion Site.



















TITLE INFORMATION
Description | Author Info | Table of *******s | Detailed *******s | New to This Edition | Hallmark Features



Description Mechanical Measurements, 4e provides a fundamental treatment for developing, operating, and analyzing measurements systems and for reporting results. A unified thread exercised throughout are the roles of statistics and uncertainty analysis in developing test plans, selecting systems, anticipating the quality of results and in reporting results. This text features a thorough discussion of sampling concepts and data acquisition system and signal conditioning methods.
Mechanical Measurements, 4e provides a well-founded background in the theory of engineering measurements. Integrated throughout are the necessary elements for the design of measurement systems and measurement test plans, including the integrated role of statistics and uncertainty analyses in design and analyses










Printer-ready version of this page











E-mail a friend about this product




























Copyright © 2000-2007 by John Wiley & Sons, Inc. or related companies. All rights reserved. Please read our Privacy Policy time = new Date().getTime();document.write('



')



var s_pageName = "Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, 4th Edition"var s_server = "he-cda.wiley.com"var s_channel = "Products"var s_pageType = "TLP"var s_products = "0471445932"


----------



## حسن هادي (4 يونيو 2007)

*1999 ASME CURRICULUM INNOVATION AWARD – HONORABLE MENTION​WWW.ASME.ORG/EDUCATE/CIA​P.K. Raju​*​​, ASME Member, Professor
Department of Mechanical Engineering
201 Ross Hall
Auburn University, AL 36849
[email protected]​
*Chetan S. Sankar​*​​, Professor
Department of Management
415 W. Magnolia Avenue, Suite 401
Auburn University, AL 36849
[email protected]rn.edu​
*INTEGRATING THEORY, DESIGN, AND
PRACTICE IN A MECHANICAL
ENGINEERING DESIGN COURSE​*​​∗​
_Industry representatives stress that engineering education should prepare students for
the real-world problem-solving situations by providing students opportunities to
acquire competence in team building, interaction, and inter-disciplinary skills. The
ABET Criteria 2000 accreditation requirements for engineering programs show that
future curricula will be strongly influenced by these industrial requests. Two recent
studies by engineering educators, sponsored by National Science Foundation and
National Research Council, emphasize the need to tailor engineering curriculum to
meet industry requests. A review of various instructional methodologies to fulfill these
industry needs identified the case study method as the most suitable instructional
technique to enhance active learning techniques in engineering classrooms. Therefore,
an inter-disciplinary team of engineering and management professors developed a
series of case studies as part of an innovative curriculum.​*INTRODUCTION: GOALS AND EDUCATIONAL
OBJECTIVES:​*_The first goal of this curriculum innovation is to
bring theory, design, and practice together. In order to
achieve this goal, the learning objectives are that the students
must (a) consider technical, financial, credibility, and
management issues in making decisions, and (b) work in
teams and communicate effectively. The second goal of this
curriculum innovation is develop students' higher-level
cognitive skills. In order to achieve this goal, the learning
objectives are that the students must (a) identify criteria, (b)
analyze alternatives, (c) make a choice, (d) defend the
choice, and (e) be active learners.​*METHODOLOGY:​*These goals and objectives were achieved by an
instructional methodology that consisted of (a) developing a
series of written case studies in conjunction with industry
partners, (b) adding competency material on engineering and
business topics that students may use as reference, (c)
creating multimedia versions of the case studies, (d)
administering the case studies in engineering classrooms, and
(e) evaluating the effectiveness of the case studies in
achieving the goals and objectives.​*Developing a Series of Case Studies:​*The first case study,​​_Della Steam Plant, _was
developed with the cooperation of an executive in charge of
predictive maintenance at the central office of a power plant.
Data was gathered through visits at the plant and interviews
with engineers. They were integrated together with the
technical, financial, people, and risk information in order to
create a draft of the case study. After the engineers and
managers from the power plant reviewed and revised the case
study, it was further improved based upon feedback obtained
from conference presentations, classroom discussions, and
publication in a refereed journal. The second case study,​
_Crist Power Plant​_​​, dealt with the cost and risk issues faced
by a plant manager when he had to
decide between five alternatives in maintaining a turbinegenerator
unit. Expert system software was used to analyze
the decision-making strategies of these engineers. The third
case study, _Solid Rocket Booster Field Joint Design _case
study, illustrates the ethical, safety, reliability, risk, schedule,
and cost factors that were involved in the field design of a
Solid Rocket Booster. Students were given an opportunity to
develop alternate designs of the field joint and identify the
ethical issues that arose as time and cost pressures forced the
engineers to choose between the options of adding shims and
doing a complete redesign.​
*Adding Competency Material:​*In order that students with little background in the
power plant industry could effectively analyze the​​_Della
Steam Plant _and _Crist Power Plant _case studies, competency
materials on the topics of vibration analysis, predictive
maintenance, decision theory, and power plant economics
were developed. Similarly, competency materials on
engineering ethics and engineering design were developed
for the _Solid Rocket Booster Field Joint Design _case study.​
*Creating Multimedia Version of the Case Studies:​*The final version of the​​_Della Steam Plant _case study
and competency material became the basis of a CD-ROM
courseware that integrated videos, photographs, and text. The
case study methodology and associated CD-ROM for the​
_Della Steam Plant​_​​case study was selected as the winner of
the 1998 Premier Award for Excellence in Engineering
Courseware sponsored by John Wiley and Sons and NEEDS
(a NSF coalition). The judges lauded the ability of this
courseware to develop higher-level cognitive skills. Two
videos were created to support the _Crist Power Plant _case
study. A web site and video were developed to support the​
_Solid Rocket Booster Field Joint Design​_​​case study.
Page 2​
*Administering the Case Studies in Engineering
Classrooms:​*About 180 students in engineering and business
programs have participated in analyzing these case studies at
Auburn University, Alabama A&M, University of Pittsburgh,
and Embry-Riddle University during 1997 to 1999. Based
on their positive feedback to the case study administration,
we developed a ME 260 (Concepts in Engineering Design)
course based fully on the case study methodology. The interdisciplinary
team created a monograph that included
instructions on analyzing the case studies, the three case
studies, and associated competency materials. The
monograph was supplemented by CD-ROMs, videos, and
web sites. Student assignments were created for each case
study. For example, in the​​_Della Steam Plant _case study, two
groups assumed the roles of the plant engineer and the
original equipment manufacturer (OEM) engineer and
defended their individual recommendations. Another group
assumed the role of the manager and resolved the dilemma
faced by him, as he had to choose among the two conflicting
recommendations. A fourth group discussed how the
problem could have been avoided if the plant chose to
implement new technologies. The students worked together
to analyze the recommendations, evaluate them against the
criteria, and then created presentations that were discussed in
the class.​
*Evaluation of the Effectiveness:​*As part of evaluation of the effectiveness of the case
study, the students in a ME sophomore level class, Concepts
of Engineering Design (ME 260) offered in Fall 1998 were
given two separate evaluation forms at the end of each case
study discussion. The results in this section represent the
reactions of the 23 students to the Della Steam Plant Case
Study who used the CD-ROM in their discussion.
Evaluation I consisted of 24 bipolar descriptors. In other
words, an item on the evaluation form would represent the
concept of clarity on a 5-point continuum from unclear to
clear, or the case study’s relevance on a continuum from
irrelevant to relevant. Because the four constructs derived
from Evaluation I yielded substantial reliability levels (with
anything above .60 considered acceptable), the 24 separate
questions within the survey could be meaningfully organized
and reported by these four distinct descriptors of the case
study. Table 1 shows the medians for responses on the four
separate constructs.
Indeed, the medians for all four constructs are well
above a rating of 3, indicating that students rated the case
study on the positive side of the continuum. In fact, as
demonstrated by the two constructs with medians of 4.0, the
students found the case study particularly important and
valuable as well as relevant and useful--important elements
in effective learning.
Evaluation II asked the respondents to indicate the
extent of their agreement with 16 evaluatory statements on a
5-point Likert scale. Some sample items include statements
such as “I improved my ability to evaluate critically technical
and managerial alternatives” or “I learned to design.” The
response scale progressed from a rating of 1 that represented
the least positive or least favorable response of “Strongly
Disagree” to a rating of 5 that represented the most positive
or favorable response of “Strongly Agree.” In addition,
Evaluation II ended with three open-ended questions that
asked the students to provide written responses concerning
the strengths and weaknesses of the Della Steam Plant Case
Study as well. Substantial reliabilities for Evaluation II
suggested specific constructs, which made an analysis of the
data manageable and meaningful. The reliabilities are above
the established criteria of .60 for all the constructs. The
medians for these five constructs derived from Evaluation II
are reported in Table 2. This table illustrates that the
reactions of the students to these various aspects of the Della
Steam Plant Case Study were favorable. In other words, the
Della Steam Plant Case Study appeared to be well received
and educationally advantageous to the students.
Table 3 summarizes how the educational objectives
have been met based on the quantitative evaluations provided
above and on the comments from the students.
Similar evaluations are available for each of the
case studies administered in this course. In view of space
restrictions, we have limited our discussion to the evaluation
of one case study in this paper.​*INNOVATIONS​*_​_​​: The innovative features of this curriculum
are that:​
•​​It enhances student-centered learning since they are
actively involved in solving the problem.​
•​​It captures the expertise and experiences of industry
participants and an inter-disciplinary academic team
thereby enhancing the asynchronous and synchronous
learning experiences of the students.​
•​​The use of multi-media technology facilitates nonsequential
processing of information by the students
thereby closely reflecting their thinking patterns.​
*STRATEGIES TO USE IN ADMINISTERING CASE
STUDIES IN ENGINEERING CLASSROOMS:​*_​_​​Based
on our experience, we offer the following suggestions as
strategies to use in administering case studies in engineering
classrooms:​
•​​*Case studies
1. *There are not many technical case studies that could
be directly used in engineering classrooms. It is
critical that faculty members from the engineering
institutions develop technical case studies. Our
experience in this area suggests that these case studies
will be meaningful if they relate to a problem that
actually happened in an industry. Hence, the
development of these case studies should be done in
partnership with an industry.​
*2.​*​​The quality of these case studies will be enhanced if
they are subjected to peer review process in
conferences and journals. We suggest that the
technical case studies be peer reviewed and tested in
classrooms before they become part of engineering
curricula.​
*3.​*​​Competency material relating to the needs of the case
study be developed and shared with the students
Page 3
before they are assigned to analyze the case studies.
This is different from the traditional case studies
developed by business schools. Such a strategy is
essential because of the multi-disciplinary nature of
the real-world problems that are being addressed in
these case studies. It is important to provide
background material on the disciplines that have a
significant role in the case study.​
*4.​*​​Organizations need to be created that could be the
repository of such well-tested case studies both at the
regional as well as at the national level. Search
schemes need to be implemented so that teachers can
retrieve the case studies based on factors such as,
disciplines addressed, topics, industry sector,
geographical location, ratings, etc.​
•​​*Student
1. *Encourage the students to work in teams. Teaming
exercises and guides might help improve group
interaction.​
*2.​*​​Provide opportunities for different students to lead the
team for different case studies thereby providing
opportunity for all students to participate in the
discussion.​
*3.​*​​Encourage teams to communicate with each other and
the instructor. Tools such as electronic journals, email,
and chat rooms are very helpful in achieving this
objective.​
*4.​*​​Emphasize that the instructor expect the students to
carefully read the technical information in the case
studies in order to analyze the problem.​
•​​*Teacher
1. *The teacher's role becomes that of a facilitator and not
a leader of the class. This is rather difficult for most
teachers, but requires practice before they can leave
control of the class to the students. At the same time,
the teachers have to be careful to ensure that the
students do not steer the class into unrelated topics.​
*2.​*​​The teacher has to encourage the students to perform
group work. Reference to research material on group
work might be helpful to the teachers.​
*3.​*​​A major issue is that of grading the presentation and
write-up. The teacher has to create an evaluation
formula that needs to be shared with the students. The
clearer the teacher's objectives are to the students, the
better the chances are that his/her expectations will be
met.​
*4.​*​​It is critical to establish a mechanism to provide
feedback to the students about their performance.
Evaluation questionnaires similar to the ones we have
used would provide valuable information on the utility
of case studies in your classrooms. In addition,
students could be requested to submit individual ejournals
that document their progress on acquiring
higher-level cognitive skills throughout the course.​
•​​*Administration
1. *The administration has to be responsive to the use of
case studies in the classroom. Since this is a new
methodology, traditional accrediting agencies may not
look at them favorably. An effective evaluation
strategy that incorporates measurement of learning in
the classrooms and reporting it to the administrator
might be able to relieve the traditional biases against
this methodology.​
*2.​*​​Educating the administrators about the value of the
case studies in classrooms is essential if such a
program has to succeed.​
*SUMMARY:​*_​_​​The evaluation shows that the case study
method of instruction appeared to fulfill the primary
objectives of this class by combining theory and design with
practice as well as encouraging the use of higher-order
thinking skills within the students. We are developing a
textbook that includes the case studies and the competency
materials for use in engineering classrooms. This book
published by Prentice Hall Publishers will be available in
Fall 2000. The case study method has generated interest
from faculty members from University of Pittsburgh and
Alabama A&M University who report that student interest
on engineering topics increased. We believe that widespread
implementation of this innovation has the ability to better
prepare engineering students for real-world problem solving
situations and retain their interest in engineering subjects.​
*ACKNOWLEDGEMENTS:​*_​_​​We thank the National Science
Foundation, DUE #952353 and the Thomas Walter Center
for Technology Management at Auburn University for
funding part of this project. Dr. Paul Swamidass, Dr. Sharon
Oswald, Mr. Doug Turber, and Dr. Neil R. Darlow, all at
Auburn University, Dr. Larry Shuman at the University of
Pittsburgh, Dr. Peter Romine at Alabama A&M, and Dr.
Robert McGrath at Embry-Riddle University have used our
case studies in their classes. We appreciate their use of our
case studies in their courses and providing us formal
feedback. We also thank our colleagues, Dr. Gerald Halpin
and Dr. Glennelle Halpin from Auburn University for their
help in evaluating the effectiveness of this project. We thank
Dr. A. Mishra at Auburn University for his help in this study.
We are indebted to our undergraduate and graduate students
who helped create the CD-ROM, videos, and instructional
material and encouraged us to conduct this project. We also
thank John DiJulio and Robert Dean for help in developing
the multi-media material.
Page 4
Interesting and Exciting Important and Valuable Instructionally Helpful Relevant and Useful
3.4 4.0 3.8 4.0​
*Table 1: Medians per Construct in Evaluation I​*Perceived Skill
Development
Self-Reported
Learning
Intrinsic Learning
and Motivation
Learn from Fellow
Students
3.8 4.0 4.0 4.0​*Table 2. Medians per Construct in Evaluation II
Educational Objectives How Della CD-ROM Achieved these Educational Objectives​*_The course material needs to:​_-​​_Connect engineering courses to real-world
problems_​_
_-​​_Provide excitement of discovery_​_
_-​​_Motivate active learning_​_
_-​​_Quantitative analysis (significant scores on constructs of
interesting and exciting, important and valuable, relevant and
useful)_​_
_-​​_Supporting statements from students._​_
_-​​_Paper on the methodology won the outstanding engineering
education paper (Raju and Sankar, 1997, Raju and Sankar,
1996).
The course material needs to:
- identify criteria to solve problems in
unstructured situations
- analyze alternatives given multiple criteria
- make a choice and defend the choice
persuasively
- be actively involved in learning situations_​_
_-​​_Quantitative analysis (significant scores on constructs of
perceived skill development, intrinsic learning, self-reported
learning, and learn from fellow students)._​_
_-​​_Supporting statements from students._​_
_-​​_The judges of the 1998 Premier Award commended it for its
ability to improve higher-level cognitive skills (Raju and Sankar,
1998, Raju and Sankar, 1999)._​_
_*Table 3: Achievement of Educational Objectives by Della Case Study
References​*Raju, P.K., and Sankar, C.S., "Teaching Real-World Issues through Case Studies," Journal of Engineering Education, October,
1999.
Raju, P.K. and Sankar, C.S., "Case Study Method of Instruction in Engineering Classrooms," paper presented at the SEATEC
Forum, Jan. 1999.
Raju, P.K., “Educational Initiative in Mechanical Engineering at Auburn University: Case Studies,” Report of NSF Workshop
for U.S. Mechanical Engineering Departments, Heywood, J.B., Mikic, B., and Suh, N.P. (eds.,), Massachusetts Institute of
Technology, Oct. 7-8, 1996.
Raju, P.K. and Sankar, C.S., “Teaching Real-World Issues in Engineering Classrooms Through Case Studies,” Thomas C.
Evans Instructional Unit Award Lecture, 1997 ASEE Southeastern Conference, Atlanta, GA., April 1997.
Raju, P.K. and Sankar, C.S. “Della Steam Plant: Should the Turbine be Shut Off?” Case Research Journal, Volume 18, Issues 1
and 2, pp. 133-150, Winter/Spring 1998.
Raju, P.K., and Sankar, C.S., "Della Steam Plant Case Study Presentation," Invited Lecture at the 1998 FIE Conference,
Tempe, AZ, Recipient of 1998 Premier Award for Engineering Education Courseware, 1998.
Sankar, C.S., and Raju, P.K., "Impact of Della Case Study CD-ROM in Integrating Research and Practice," in the Proceedings
of the 1998 NACRA Conference, 1998.​∗​​Work performed at the Laboratory for Innovative Technology and Engineering Education (LITEE),​
*www.auburn.edu/research/litee​*


----------



## حسن هادي (5 يونيو 2007)

http://he-cda.wiley.com/WileyCDA/HigherEdTitle.rdr?productCd=0471445932


----------



## حسن هادي (5 يونيو 2007)

//// 








[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Advanced Search*[/FONT]  | [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Help*[/FONT]








































[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Summary*[/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Features[/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Table of *******s[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]*Mechanical Systems Design Handbook: Modeling, Measurement, and Control(The)* [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]_Yildirim Hurmuzlu
Osita Nwokah
_[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Read it Online![/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]Buy it Today! [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]With a specific focus on the needs of the designers and engineers in industrial settings, The Mechanical Systems Design Handbook: Modeling, Measurement, and Control presents a practical overview of basic issues associated with design and control of mechanical systems. In four sections, each edited by a renowned expert, this book answers diverse questions fundamental to the successful design and implementation of mechanical systems in a variety of applications.

Manufacturing addresses design and control issues related to manufacturing systems. From fundamental design principles to control of discrete events, machine tools, and machining operations to polymer processing and precision manufacturing systems.

Vibration Control explores a range of topics related to active vibration control, including piezoelectric networks, the boundary control method, and semi-active suspension systems.

Aerospace Systems presents a detailed analysis of the mechanics and dynamics of tensegrity structures

Robotics offers encyclopedic coverage of the control and design of robotic systems, including kinematics, dynamics, soft-computing techniques, and teleoperation.

Mechanical systems designers and engineers have few resources dedicated to their particular and often unique problems. The Mechanical Systems Design Handbook clearly shows how theory applies to real world challenges and will be a welcomed and valuable addition to your library.



[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]A

Product[/FONT] Copyright ©writeYear(); 2007 Taylor and Francis Group, LLC


----------



## حسن هادي (5 يونيو 2007)

كتاب اعتقد مفيد مع التقدير لكل الاعضاء









/* */

/* */ 

/* */ 

/* */ 

/* */ 

/* */ 

 Please select Africa Asia Australia / Oceania Europe France Germany Italy North America South America Switzerland United Kingdom










All Author/Editor Title ISBN/ISSN Series 















JournalsSeriesContact
/* Select your subdiscipline");document.write("Biomedical Engineering");document.write("Circuits & Systems");document.write("Control Engineering");document.write("Electronics & Electrical Engineering");document.write("Environmental Engineering");document.write("Mathematical & Computational Methods");document.write("Mechanical Engineering");document.write("Mechanics");document.write("Power & Energy");document.write("Production & Process Engineering");document.write("Signals & Communication");document.write("");/* ]]> */Select your subdisciplineBiomedical EngineeringCircuits & SystemsControl EngineeringElectronics & Electrical EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringMathematical & Computational MethodsMechanical EngineeringMechanicsPower & EnergyProduction & Process EngineeringSignals & CommunicationSelect your subdisciplineBiomedical EngineeringCircuits &amp SystemsControl EngineeringElectronics &amp Electrical EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringMathematical &amp Computational MethodsMechanical EngineeringMechanicsPower &amp EnergyProduction &amp Process EngineeringSignals &amp Communication




/* Select a discipline");document.write("Architecture & Design");document.write("Astronomy");document.write("Biomedical Sciences");document.write("Business & Management");document.write("Chemistry");document.write("Computer Science");document.write("Economics");document.write("Education");document.write("Engineering");document.write("Environmental Sciences");document.write("Geography");document.write("Geosciences");document.write("Humanities");document.write("Law");document.write("Life Sciences");document.write("Linguistics");document.write("Materials");document.write("Mathematics");document.write("Medicine");document.write("Philosophy");document.write("Physics");document.write("Psychology");document.write("Public Health");document.write("Social Sciences");document.write("Statistics");document.write("");/* ]]> */Select a disciplineArchitecture & DesignAstronomyBiomedical SciencesBusiness & ManagementChemistryComputer ScienceEconomicsEducationEngineeringEnvironmental SciencesGeographyGeosciencesHumanitiesLawLife SciencesLinguisticsMaterialsMathematicsMedicinePhilosophyPhysicsPsychologyPublic HealthSocial SciencesStatisticsSelect a disciplineArchitecture &amp DesignAstronomyBiomedical SciencesBusiness &amp ManagementChemistryComputer ScienceEconomicsEducationEngineeringEnvironmental SciencesGeographyGeosciencesHumanitiesLawLife SciencesLinguisticsMaterialsMathematicsMedicinePhilosophyPhysicsPsychologyPublic HealthSocial SciencesStatistics




> Home / Engineering / Mechanical Engineering 









 
*Boilers and Burners*

Design and Theory
Series: Mechanical Engineering Series 
*Basu*, Prabir, *Kefa*, Cen, *Jestin*, Louis 

2000, XIII, 588 p., 262 illus., Hardcover
ISBN: 978-0-387-98703-3


Ships within 2-5 days
$152.00 /* */




About this book 
|
Table of *******s

About this book 
A joint effort of three continents, this book is about rational utilization of the fossil fuels for generation of heat or power. It provides a synthesis of two scientific traditions: the high-performance, but often proprietary, Western designs, and the elaborate national standards based on less advanced Eastern designs; it presents both in the same Western format. It is intended for engineers and advanced undergraduate and graduate students with an interest in steam power plants, burners, or furnaces. The text uses a format of practice based on theory: each chapter begins with an explanation of a process, with basic theory developed from first principles; then empirical relationships are presented and, finally, design methods are explained by worked out examples. It will thus provide researchers with a resource for applications of theory to practice. Plant operators will find solutions to and explanations of many of their daily operational problems. Designers will find this book ready with required data, design methods and equations. Finally, consultants will find it very useful for design evaluation. 
Written for: 
Mechanical engineers
Keywords: 
Boilers
Burners
Combustion
Power generation





Print version


Recommend to others

All books by these authors
Basu, Prabir
Kefa, Cen
Jestin, Louis

Related subjects
Mechanical Engineering
Power & Energy

/* */




Help
|
Login
|
Contact
|
Shopping cart
|
About us
|
Terms & conditions
|
Now on Sale

Privacy statement
|
© Springer. Part of Springer Science+Business Media
|
Sitemap


----------



## حسن هادي (5 يونيو 2007)

*RESEARCH*

Professor Ullman's research has centered on understanding how individual and teams solve design problems. This research has focused on the study of how different design methodologies support the design process and how to improve these methods. Further, research has included an effort to support sketch capture and decomposition to aid in the conceptual phase of design. These efforts have been investigated with other researchers from computer science, manufacturing engineering, business and psychology. 
Current focus is on the support of decision making by teams of designers, developing metrics for assessing the design process and the use of Tagunchi's methods in the early stages of the design process and in decision making. 
He is an active member of the research community. In 1986, reacting to a lack of mechanisms for reporting on design research, he founded the ASME Design Theory and Methodology Committee. 


*Papers*

*Demoshttp://www.engr.orst.edu/~ullman/stauffer.htm*

What to do Next: Using the problem status to Determine the Course of Action.
Measuring and Improving Your Concurrent Capabilities
Assessing Concurrent Engineering
The Information Requests of Mechanical Design Engineers
ConsensusBuilder (under construction)http://www.cs.orst.edu/~dambrusi/edss/info.html
The Evolution of Commitments in the Design of a Component
http://www.engr.orst.edu/~ullman/concurrent1.html
Taxonomy for Classifying Engineering Decision Problems and Support Systems

A Model of the Mechanical Design Process Based on Empirical Data

The Importance of Drawing in the Mechanical Design Process

Toward the Ideal Mechanical Engineering Design Support System

Return to Table of *******s 







بالامكان استخدام الروابط 



*E-mailUllman*


----------



## حسن هادي (12 يونيو 2007)

Search on AllBookCD-RomeBookSoftware





*The french leading professional bookseller*








Description









Approximate price
*167.47 €* 


 
*Turbomachinery : design & theory (Mechanical engineering series, Vol. 160) *​*Author(s) :* GORLA Rama S., KHAN Aijaz Ahmed
Publication date : 12-2003
Language : ENGLISH
424p. 23.5x15.9 Hardback
Status : In Print (Delivery time : 12 days)

*Description*Clearly presenting the theory and design of turbomachines with step-by-step procedures and worked-out examples, this reference/text emphasizes fundamental principles and construction guidelines for enclosed rotators, such as pumps and fans. It contains end-of-chapter problem and solution sets, design formulations, and equations for clear understanding of key aspects in machining function, selection, assembly, and construction.
*Summary*Introduction: Dimensional Analysis: Basic Thermodynamics and Fluid Mechanics. Hydraulic Pumps. Hydraulic Turbines. Centrifugal Compressors and Fans. Axial Flow Compressors and Fan. Steam Turbines. Axial Flow and Radial Flow Gas Turbine. Cavitation in Hydraulic Machinery. Index.
*Subject areas covered:* 
Mathematics and physics */* Mechanics */* hydraulics, hydrodynamics
Mechanical engineering and construction */* Motors, turbines, compressors, pumps
© Lavoisier 2000-2007

> New search 
> Your basket ​ [SIZE=-1]Web[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]www.lavoisier.fr[/SIZE] function ouverture(url) { window.open(url,"","toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no, menubar=no,scrollbars=auto,resizable=yes,width=326,height=395") }*Information* > New titles
> BiblioAlerts
> E-books

 *Customer services* > 


> Open an account
> Ordering non-listed items
> Order tracking
> Confidentiality&Security


> Help *Lavoisier.fr* > Back to the home page
> Company information
> Terms and conditions
> Partner's sites
> Notes for publishers
> Contact us > Advanced
search​> View
basket 

​


----------



## حسن هادي (12 يونيو 2007)

*ME 699 – Special Topics in Mechanical Engineering
Lubrication Theory and Design
Fall 2002 Class Procedures & Syllabus​*_August, 2002 1 of 5 class_1_ME_699.doc​_*Course Description​*This course combines elements of metrology, tribology and classical lubrication theory in the study of
mechanical components such as bearings and mechanical seals. Theories of rough surfaces, friction
and wear will be overviewed. How these are affected by the addition of a fluid lubricant will be
examined in detail. The fundamental design equations such as Reynolds equation will be derived.
Methods of solution will be detailed including analytical, statistical and numerical.​*Textbook​*_Fluid Film Lubrication​_​​, by A. Szeri​
*Additional References​*Class Handouts and detailed notes.​*Professor​*Dr. L.S. Stephens, Associate Professor of ME
Office: RGAN 179, Phone: 257-MEEN, ext. 80649
e-mail:​​[email protected]​
Office hours: 2:30-4:00 TR or by appointment
(appointments may be scheduled in the ME Office (RGAN 1​​st floor; 257-2662) or by e-mail)​
*Class Time:​*​​9:30-10:45 a.m, Tuesday and Thursday​
*Classroom:​*​​RGAN 203​
*Basis for Grades:​*Homework Assignments 20%
Paper Reviews 20%
Midterm Exam I 20%
Midterm Exam II 20%
Final Paper/Project 20%
100%
Based upon the above assignments, a final letter grade will be given at the end of the semester.
However, you may use the following scale which represents guaranteed grades for a certain level of
performance.
A 90-100%
B 80-90%
C 70-80%
D 60-70%
F below 60​*Homework Assignments​*Eleven (11) homework assignments will be given throughout the semester. Each problem set will be
collected before the class on the date it is due. Late homework assignments WILL NOT BE
ACCEPTED unless: 1) the student is absent from the class on which the homework is due; AND 2)
the student can produce official written documentation of an acceptable reason for excused absences
as listed in Student Rights and Responsibilities (5.2.4.2).​*ME 699 – Special Topics in Mechanical Engineering
Lubrication Theory and Design
Fall 2002 Class Procedures & Syllabus​*_August, 2002 2 of 5 class_1_ME_699.doc​_*Use of Computers​*Several homework assignments will require the use of computers to complete. You are required to use
Matlab to perform these calculations. If you do not have access to Matlab, please inform the
instructor as soon as possible so arrangements can be made.​*Collaboration on Homework​*Discussion between students on homework assignments is acceptable, however, each student is
expected to perform his/her own work when attempting the assigned problems.​*Paper Reviews​*Approximately seven paper reviews are required throughout the semester (consult the syllabus for due
dates). Each of the required paper reviews will come with a different set of instructions that will be
given to you at least 1 week in advance of the paper review due date. The reviews will be of technical
papers taken from archival journals such as​​_ASME Journal of Tribology _and _STLE Tribology
Transactions. _These papers represent recent and classical contributions to the field of machine
component design that make use of the design and analysis techniques covered in this class.​
*Examinations​*Two (2) midterm examinations will be given during the semester. Consult the syllabus for the
tentative date of the midterm exams. A design project will be given in lieu of the final examination.​*Examination and Homework Grade Appeals​*A student may wish to appeal the grading of an examination or homework assignment to the professor.
In that instance, the​​_appeal must be written in detail, and submitted to the professor _at least 24 hours
before any student/professor conference regarding the appeal and no more than 2 weeks after the
graded assignment has been returned. *No verbal appeals will be considered and no written appeals
will be accepted after the 2 week deadline.*​*
*Make-up examinations WILL NOT BE GIVEN unless: 1) the student is absent from class on the day
of the examination; AND 2) the student can produce official written documentation of an acceptable
reason for excused absences as listed in Student Rights and Responsibilities (5.2.4.2).​*Final Paper​*Each student must conceive and write a report on a technical project related to lubrication, tribology or
metrology. This project may include theoretical and/or experimental work. This report must be in the
format of a technical article that may be submitted to a conference or a technical journal. The required
format is that for manuscripts that are submitted to the​​_ASME Journal of Tribology. _The details can be
found on line. If you plan on submitting your work to a journal or conference, you may substitute the
formatting requirements for that publication. This paper is due Tuesday, May 4th, at 3:00 p.m. and is
to be turned in to Naomi Norasak in the ME-office. Each student will have to make a presentation on
their final project. These presentations will be in class on April 27th and 29th. The presentation must
be done in MS power point and presented using a computer/projector format. Each student is
responsible for his/her own presentation hardware (computers, projectors, etc.).​
*Academic Integrity​*Students are expected to maintain exemplary ethical standards. In the unlikely instance that a breach
of academic integrity is suspected, it will be administered in strict accordance with the university
policy on academic integrity. The University regards cheating and plagiarism as very serious offenses
for which the minimum punishment for either is an “E” in the course.​*ME 699 – Special Topics in Mechanical Engineering
Lubrication Theory and Design
Fall 2002 Class Procedures & Syllabus​*_August, 2002 3 of 5 class_1_ME_699.doc​_*Religious Holidays​*Students MAY be entitled to an excused absence for the purpose of observing major religious
holidays; however, the student MUST notify the instructor in writing prior to the last day for adding a
class.​*List of Topics to be Covered​*1) Introduction
2) Navier Stokes Equations
3) Laminar Flow (Couette and Pouisieulle)
4) Derivation of Reynolds Equation
5) Analytical Solutions to 1-D Slider Bearings/Seals
6) Numerical Solutions to 1-D Slider Bearings/Seals
7) Numerical Solutions to 2-D Slider Bearings/Seals
8) Analytical Solutions to Journal Bearings
9) Squeeze Film Effects
10) Stiffness and Damping Coefficients for Journal Bearings
11) Introduction to Friction, Wear and Metrology
Assignment: Start Reading Chapter 1​


----------



## حسن هادي (12 يونيو 2007)

​






بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لكل الطلبة والمهندسين وتقبلوا منا كل الاحترام


----------



## حسن هادي (16 يونيو 2007)

var _hbEC=0,_hbE=new Array;function _hbEvent(a,b){b=_hbE[_hbEC++]=new Object();b._N=a;b._C=0;return b;}var hbx=_hbEvent("pv");hbx.vpc="HBX0100u";hbx.gn="ehg-win2000mag.hitbox.com";//BEGIN EDITABLE SECTION//CONFIGURATION VARIABLEShbx.acct="DM540517FGAE83EN3";//ACCOUNT NUMBER(S)hbx.pn="Motors+without+mechanical+transmissions";//PAGE NAME(S)hbx.mlc="*******+CATEGORY";//MULTI-LEVEL ******* CATEGORYhbx.pndef="index.asp";//DEFAULT PAGE NAMEhbx.ctdef="full";//DEFAULT ******* CATEGORY//OPTIONAL PAGE VARIABLES//ACTION SETTINGShbx.fv="";//FORM VALIDATION MINIMUM ELEMENTS OR SUBMIT FUNCTION NAMEhbx.lt="auto";//LINK TRACKINGhbx.dlf="n";//DOWNLOAD FILTERhbx.dft="n";//DOWNLOAD FILE NAMINGhbx.elf="n";//EXIT LINK FILTER//SEGMENTS AND FUNNELShbx.seg="";//VISITOR SEGMENTATIONhbx.fnl="";//FUNNELS//CAMPAIGNShbx.cmp="";//CAMPAIGN IDhbx.cmpn="";//CAMPAIGN ID IN QUERYhbx.dcmp="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN IDhbx.dcmpn="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN ID IN QUERYhbx.dcmpe="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN EXPIRATIONhbx.dcmpre="";//DYNAMIC CAMPAIGN RESPONSE EXPIRATIONhbx.hra="";//RESPONSE ATTRIBUTEhbx.hqsr="";//RESPONSE ATTRIBUTE IN REFERRAL QUERYhbx.hqsp="";//RESPONSE ATTRIBUTE IN QUERYhbx.hlt="";//LEAD TRACKINGhbx.hla="";//LEAD ATTRIBUTEhbx.gp="";//CAMPAIGN GOALhbx.gpn="";//CAMPAIGN GOAL IN QUERYhbx.hcn="";//CONVERSION ATTRIBUTEhbx.hcv="";//CONVERSION VALUEhbx.cp="null";//LEGACY CAMPAIGNhbx.cpd="";//CAMPAIGN DOMAIN//CUSTOM VARIABLEShbx.ci="";//CUSTOMER IDhbx.hc1="";//CUSTOM 1 for Directory Hit Typeshbx.hc2="";//CUSTOM 2hbx.hc3="";//CUSTOM 3hbx.hc4="";//CUSTOM 4hbx.hrf="";//CUSTOM REFERRERhbx.pec="";//ERROR CODES//INSERT CUSTOM EVENTSvar ev1 = new _hbEvent("search");ev1.keywords = ""; OAS_SET_POSITIONS('');	OAS_SET_KEYWORD('');





 

































































 

















 







 

 

















 











 











 









 

 

 

 Published 5/10/2007 






*Motors without mechanical transmissions*

*Edited by Stephen J. Mraz *



Conventional servosystems typically have 15 mechanical transmission components per axis of motion, and this limits performance and reliability while increasing costs. An alternative, frameless direct-drive motors, can take months to design and then months more to install and get working properly. But perhaps the best alternative is a Cartridge DDR motor from *Danaher Motion, *Wood Dale, Ill. (_danahermotion.com_).
According to the company, they cut operating costs by more than $10K/axis, compared to conventional servos. They are available in frame sizes from 4.25 to 13.78 in. with four stack lengths per frame. The bearing-less devices need less maintenance and feature factory-aligned high-resolution feedback devices such as encoders. The motors are CE marked and UL listed for global applications, and are available with 240, 400, and 480-V ratings. Continuous torque ranges from 4.57 to 510 N-m, with peak torque to 1,017 N-m and speeds to 2,500 rpm.
Rate this articleNot interesting Very interested Comments 




ArticlesSuppliersNew ProductsAll



Products & ServicesPart Numbers



*SEARCH*
The Plastics Web™ Powered by:

 

 

 
google_ad_client = 'ca-penton_html'; google_ad_width = 728; google_ad_height = 90; google_ad_format = '728x90_pas_abg'; google_safe = 'high'; google_ad_channel = 'machinedesign';





 If you have a technical question about this site, please contact Machine Design's webmaster
Site Use Agreement :: Privacy Policy :: Copyright © 2007 Penton Media, Inc. & Machine Design magazine.
Site Map :: Machine Design Really Simple Syndication (RSS)


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

*[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]Courses in Mechanical Design[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Home[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Curriculum Vitae[/SIZE][/FONT]

<LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Experience[/SIZE][/FONT] <LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Publications[/SIZE][/FONT] <LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Teaching[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Students[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Bernard Roth Symposium[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Computer Aided Linkage Synthesis[/SIZE][/FONT]

<LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Kinematic Synthesis of Robots [/SIZE][/FONT]<LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Course Material in Linkage Design[/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT] <LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Special Session at 2002 DETC[/SIZE][/FONT] <LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Geometric Design of Linkages[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Synthetica 1.0 release[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Recent Papers[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Courses in Mechanical Design[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Mechanical Design in Practice[/SIZE][/FONT]

<LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Prototype Development[/SIZE][/FONT] <LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Detailed Design[/SIZE][/FONT] <LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Operations Management[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Intellectual Property[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]ASME Design Engineering Division[/SIZE][/FONT]

<LI type=circle>[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Mechanisms Committee[/SIZE][/FONT] 
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]Journal of Mechanical Design[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]MAE 145: Theory of Machines and Mechanisms [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This course studies the analysis and design of machines. The focus is on the position, velocity and acceleration properties of linkages, cams and gearing. The dynamic analysis of linkages is developed using both Newton's Laws and Lagranges equations.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]MAE 183: Computer Aided Mechanism Design [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This class presents the theory and practice of the design of planar and spherical four-bar linkages. The task is defined as a set of planar positions or spatial orientations of the floating link. Geometric constraint equaitons are solved to determine the hinges of the system. [/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]MAE 188: Engineering Design in Industry [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This class presents the principles of engineering design in the context of an industrial application. Local manufacturing firms define an engineering design project to be completed by students in 10 weeks. Beginning with a goal statement and specifications, the students research technical issues, generate design concepts, organize a design review, and obtain results for a final presentation.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]MAE 195: Engineering Project Development [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This class presents the basic principles of project organization, planning, execution combined with quality management that is required in a role of engineering leadership. The intent is to provide our students the knowledge necessary to successfully organize, execute, and ensure quality in a project development activity within an existing company, or in one that they create.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]MAE 242: Robotics [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This class presents the geometric analysis of articulated mechanical systems. The emphasis is on developing the kinematics equations, solving the inverse kinematics problem, and understanding the Jacobian. This mathematical theory lies at the foundation for the analysis, design, and control of robotic systems.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]MAE 244: Theoretical Kinematics [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This class presents the mathematical theory underlying the analysis of general spatial mechanisms and robots. The focus is on the geometry of rigid transformations. The differential properties of spatial movement are studied using screw theory. Clifford algebras are introduced to provide a mathematical framework for quaternion, dual quaternion and double quaternion techniques.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]MAE 245: Spatial Mechanism Design [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This class presents the mathematics required for the geometric synthesis of spatial linkage systems. Design equations are derived for planar, spherical and spatial 2R open chains, as well as SS, and CC open chains. These equations are solved using algebraic elimination theory to obtain exact solutions for a discrete taskspace. Optimization techniques are used to fit the linkage workspace to a continuous taskspace.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]MAE 246: Algebraic Geometry in Kinematics [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]This class presents the algebraic theory of polynomials necessary to solve a large number of analysis problems in Robot Kinematics. The emphasis is on deriving and solving the polynomial systems for inverse kinematics of serial manipulators and the forward kinematics for parallel manipulators. Resultants, sparse matrix elimination, and polynomial homotopy continuation methods will be the focus of study.[/SIZE][/FONT]

[FONT=Helvetica, Geneva, Arial, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]MAE 248: Differential Kinematics [/FONT]

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=-1]An introduction to the differential geometry of rigid motion in the plane, on the sphere, and in three-dimensional space; curvature properties of trajectories of points and lines; and local properties of constraint manifolds that define the workspace of serial and parallel robotic systems.[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​*[/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

*Research in Engineering Design*

*Theory, Applications, and Concurrent Engineering
A Springer Publication*

Berlin/Heidelberg 
London 
New York 

Research in Engineering Design now has electronic submission (_http://www.ResearchInEngineeringDesign.org_). We are using eLANE, developed at Arizona State. As an author, you can submit your paper electronically, track its progress, and read the reviews online. As a reviewer, you can download the paper, submit your review, and - once a decision has been made - see the same anonymous reviews that the author sees.
_Research in Engineering Design_ is an international journal that publishes research papers on design theory and methodology in mechanical, civil, chemical, electrical, architectural, and manufacturing engineering as well as software engineering. The journal is designed for professionals in industry, government and academia interested in research issues relevant to design practice. Papers emphasize underlying principles of engineering design and discipline-oriented research where results are of interest or extendible to other engineering domains. General areas of interest include theories of design, foundations of design environments, representations and languages, models of design processes, and integration of design and manufacturing. Representative topics include functional representation, feature-based design, shape grammars, process design, redesign, product data base models, and empirical studies. 

Complete Aims and Scope 
Official Springer LINK page for Research in Engineering Design 
*Call for Papers for Special Issue on Design Representation*
HTML PDF 
*Instructions for Authors*

Instruction to Authors submitting papers for review. 
Instructions to Authors sending accepted papers to be typeset. 

********s of Volumes*


Volume 1
Volume 2
Volume 3
Volume 4
Volume 5
Volume 6
Volume 7
Volume 8
Volume 9
Volume 10
Volume 11
Volume 12
Volume 13
Volume 14
Volume 15
Volume 16
Volume 17
To appear
A bibtex database of the *******s of _Research in Engineering Design_ is available here. 

*Editors-in-Chief*

Susan Finger
Civil & Environmental Engineering
Carnegie Mellon University
Pittsburgh, PA 15213
USA
[email protected] 

Lucienne T.M. Blessing
Mechanical Engineering
Technical University Berlin, H10
Strasse des 17. Juni 135
10623 Berlin
Germany
[email protected] 
Advisory Board 
Susan Finger _[email protected]_
Carnegie Mellon University


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

بامكانكم استخدام الروابط


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm..._Mechanical_Measurements&ref=tgt_adv_XSNG1060


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

http://www.me.fau.edu/current/me_graduate.html


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

http://www-design.stanford.edu/Courses/me297-all/autumn1999/


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

<DIV align=left>




​ 



​​


 









​









​function portfolio(){var x= Math.round(screen.width)if (xfunction loreonline(){var x= Math.round(screen.width) if (x

​​ ​ map​



​ ​_uacct = "UA-729377-1";urchinTracker(); ​ 

 

​


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

function do_check (form) { if (form.query.value=="") { alert('Please make an entry in the product search field.'); return false; } else { return true; } } 

 *Bahrain*



Change Location 

*Home*
*Subjects*
*About Wiley*




CART | MY ACCOUNT | CONTACT US | HELP 
Wiley / Engineering / Mechanical Engineering / Control Process & Measurements / *Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, 4th Edition*





 
Related Subjects

Chemical Engineering Process Development
Mechanical Engineering Design
Mechanical Engineering Failure Fracture
Fluid Mechanics
General Mechanical Engineering 
Mechanical Engineering - Motors & Drivers
Solid Mechanics


div.mailing-list{ margin:0; padding: 10px 8px 10px 80px; width: 147px; height: 44px; line-height: 1.1em; font-size: 12px; background: url('http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley2/cvo/images/backgrounds/mailing-list.gif') no-repeat top left;}Join an Engineering Mailing List. Exclusive offers, news and more. 

Related Titles
More By These Authors
Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, Reg Card , 4th Edition 
Control Process & Measurements
Mechanical Engineers' Handbook, Four Volume Set, 3rd Edition
by Myer Kutz (Editor)

WIE Modeling and Analysis of Dynamic Systems , 3rd Edition
by Charles M. Close, Dean K. Frederick, Jonathan C. Newell

Mechatronics
by Sabri Cetinkunt

Direct Digital Control of Building Systems: Theory and Practice
by H. Michael Newman

Instrumentation for Engineering Measurements, 2nd Edition
by James W. Dally, William F. Riley, Kenneth G. McConnell


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

Yahoo!
My Yahoo!
Mail
 Make Y! your home page 
var ygma_rd="http://us.ard.yahoo.com",ygma_space="/SIG=12h66ls8a/M=289534.10143517.10815656.6766656/D=shp/S=14403586:HMYYH/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1182071194/A=3047845/R=1",ygma_space2="/SIG=12h66ls8a/M=289534.10143517.10815656.6766656/D=shp/S=14403586:HMYYH/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1182071194/A=3047845/R=2",ygma_space3="/SIG=12h66ls8a/M=289534.10143517.10815656.6766656/D=shp/S=14403586:HMYYH/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1182071194/A=3047845/R=3",ygma_adid="3047845",ygma_prop="shp";#ygmamyyhpff{position:absolute;}#ygmashpd{display:none;font:normal x-small verdana;position:relative;top:8px;left:65px;display:block;}#ygmashpd .shdw{-moz-border-radius:4px;background:#ccc;z-index:1000;position:absolute;top:1.5em;left:1.5em;}#ygmashpd .bd{border:1px solid #4333BC;-moz-border-radius:4px;width:360px;background:#fff;position:relative;top:-2px;left:-2px;z-index:1001;color:#333;}#ygmashpd #pnt{position:absolute;top:-6px;left:30%;width:11px;height:6px;font-size:0px;background:url(http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/ww/shpa1.gif);}#ygmashpd .ygmashp{width:40px;height:37px;font-size:0px;line-height:0px;top:10px;left:10px;display:block;position:absolute;background:url(http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/ww/ydrag.gif);}#ygmashpd .ygmashp strong{display:none;}#ygmashpd ol{margin:9px 9px 9px 60px;padding:0 0 0 1.5em;*padding:0;}#ygmashpd li{padding:0;}#ygmashpd .hr{border-color:#ccc;margin:0 19px 5px;}#ygmashpd p{margin:0 9px 9px;text-align:center;}if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['BonoA9FJu4I-']='&U=13c009c2c%2fN%3dBonoA9FJu4I-%2fC%3d289534.10143517.10815656.6766656%2fD%3dHMYYH%2fB%3d3047845';



Yahoo! SearchSearch:


 *Sign In*New User? Sign Up

Shopping Home -
Help


if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['_4joA9FJu4I-']='&U=13a05ujuo%2fN%3d_4joA9FJu4I-%2fC%3d251521.4457543.6841166.4341107%2fD%3dHLOGO%2fB%3d2503520';



var yad_target="_blank";var yad_URL=new Array();yad_URL[1]="http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=12boggnav/M=595135.10704689.11490178.48893/D=shp/S=14403586:N/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1182071194/A=4659777/R=0/id=flash/SIG=11pqvsqjq/*https://www.scanalert.com/*******/yahooShopping.jsp?c=4";var yad_fv="clickTAG="+encodeURIComponent(yad_URL[1]);var yad_swf="http://ads.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/sc/scan_alert/061507_728x90_when_its.swf";var yad_altURL="http://us.ard.yahoo.com/SIG=12boggnav/M=595135.10704689.11490178.48893/D=shp/S=14403586:N/Y=YAHOO/EXP=1182071194/A=4659777/R=1/id=altimg/SIG=11pqvsqjq/*https://www.scanalert.com/*******/yahooShopping.jsp?c=4";var yad_altimg="http://ads.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/a/sc/scan_alert/061507_728x90_when_its.jpg";var yad_w=728;var yad_h=90;on error resume nextplugin=(IsObject(CreateObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.8")))

 

if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['AYnoA9FJu4I-']='&U=1362e3jqk%2fN%3dAYnoA9FJu4I-%2fC%3d595135.10704689.11490178.48893%2fD%3dN%2fB%3d4659777';





_Shop for:_ _in_ all departments Bargains Beauty Books Clothing Computers & Office Movies & DVDs Electronics Flowers & Gifts Health Home & Garden Jewelry & Watches Music Sports & Outdoors Toys & Baby 



if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['_ojoA9FJu4I-']='&U=13cpi8omk%2fN%3d_ojoA9FJu4I-%2fC%3d577264.10190065.10874309.9869629%2fD%3dCARDN%2fB%3d4633863';




*Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements with CDROM*

*R. S. Figliola Donald E. Beasley*



<LI class=first>*Compare Prices* 
User Reviews
Expert Reviews
Notes
Excerpts
Sample Chapter



View Larger 
*Average User Rating:* Not Yet Rated  
*Format:* Hardcover: Illustrated: 552 pages.
*Publisher:* John Wiley & Sons (08/01/2000)
*ISBN:* 0471350834*ISBN13:* 9780471350835
*List price:* $114.95
Save to My Lists | Set an alert | Email to a friend | Send to Phone

 
*You Rate It:*
















*You Rate It*


*Write a Review* 

*Compare Prices from 1 merchants* *New* | Used & Refurbished (3) | Auctions (0) *Sort by:* *Merchant**Merchant Rating**Base Price**Tax & Shipping**= Total Price***Buy*
Biblio.com





Be the first to write a review

*$9.95* 





function Trim(str) { //Match spaces at beginning and end of text and replace //with null strings return str.replace(/^\s+/,'').replace(/\s+$/,'');}function yShopPublish_bg_merchantgrid_validate(zipcode) { if (zipcode.value =='') { alert('Please enter a ZIP code'); zipcode.focus(); return false; } zipcode.value = Trim(zipcode.value); if ((zipcode.value.length!=5) || (zipcode.value=='00000')) { alert('Please enter a valid US ZIP code, 5 digits'); zipcode.focus(); return false; } else { inStr = zipcode.value; inLen = zipcode.value.length; for(var i=0; iif(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['CInoA9FJu4I-']='&U=129o24356%2fN%3dCInoA9FJu4I-%2fC%3d-1%2fD%3dFSRVY%2fB%3d-1';



if(window.yzq_d==null)window.yzq_d=new Object();window.yzq_d['BInoA9FJu4I-']='&U=1393p2un7%2fN%3dBInoA9FJu4I-%2fC%3d289534.5859276.6890707.5702169%2fD%3dFOOT%2fB%3d2520255';



******* provided by Muze, Inc. ©2007 or Ingram Customer Systems, Inc. ©2007.
Information about prices, products, services and merchants is provided by third parties and is for informational purposes only. Yahoo! does not represent or warrant the accuracy or reliability of the information, and will not be liable for any errors, omissions, or delays in this information or any losses, injuries, or damages arising from its display or use. 
</DIV></DIV>var newVal = "Enter your search term here";function checkQuery(form) { if( form.p.value == "" ) { document.getElementById("srchbx").style.color = "red"; form.p.value = newVal; form.p.blur(); return false; } else if( form.p.value == newVal ) { return false; } else { return true; } }function clearQuery(form) { document.getElementById("srchbx").style.color = "black"; if( form.p.value == newVal ) { form.p.value = ""; } }// for updating query string on back buttonysbxchd = false;function sbinit() { if (!ysbxchd) { // has to be the form name for each form on the page var s = document.forms['s']; var sb = document.forms['sB']; if (typeof s == 'object' && ('reset' in s)) s.reset(); if (typeof sb == 'object' && ('reset' in sb)) sb.reset(); }}if (window.attachEvent) { window.attachEvent('onload', sbinit);} else if (window.addEventListener) { window.addEventListener('load', sbinit, false)}//sbinit(); if (document.getElementById("rating")) { o_rating = new yg_Ratings("rating", 0, yg_Ratings.TYPE_STARS, yg_Ratings.LABEL_TOP, 'btnSave'); } var i = 1; while (document.getElementById('rating' + i)) { var el = document.getElementById('rating' + i); if (typeof el == 'undefined') break; if (i == 1) var o_rating1 = new yg_Ratings("rating" + i, 0, yg_Ratings.TYPE_STARS, yg_Ratings.LABEL_RIGHT, ''); else var o_rating1 = new yg_Ratings("rating" + i, 0, yg_Ratings.TYPE_BARS, yg_Ratings.LABEL_RIGHT, ''); i++; } initDealPopups();genPopups(popup_dir_bottom_align_left);yans_init();if(window.yzq_p==null)document.write("");if(window.yzq_p)yzq_p('P=fVF4htFJu4nfZZsHRnTYnQANRUeN00Z03XoACSzK&T=13ouqa34m%2fX%3d1182063994%2fE%3d14403586%2fR%3dshp%2fK%3d5%2fV%3d1.1%2fW%3dJ%2fY%3dYAHOO%2fF%3d2176012603%2fS%3d1%2fJ%3d19BB49D1');if(window.yzq_s)yzq_s();


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:Theory ...DhkBF9TAzk2NjMyOTA3BHNlYwNmZWVkBHNsawNib29rcw--


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

http://www.njit.edu/v2/archivecatalog/graduate/92/55.html


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Theory-Mechanical-Measurements-Richard-Figliola/dp/0471445932


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

*University** of **Arkansas*​*Mechanical Engineering Department (MEEG)*​*Courses in Graduate Catalog - Fall, 2005*​​*MEEG4003 Intermediate Dynamics (SP) Principles* and application of dynamics from a more advanced point of view than in MEEG 2013. Topics include use of rotating reference frames, kinematics, and kinetics of rigid bodies in 3 dimensions, and oscillations. Prerequisite: MEEG 2013. 
*MEEG4213 Control of Mechanical Systems (FA) Mathematical* modeling for feedback control of dynamic mechanical systems with design techniques using LaPlace transforms, state variables, root locus, frequency analysis, and criteria for performance and stability. (Same as CENG 4403, CSEG 4403, ELEG 4403) Prerequisite: MEEG 3113. 
*MEEG4223 System and Signal Analysis (IR) Discrete* and continuous time dynamic systems, convolution, Fourier and z-transforms, FFT, stability, frequency response, filtering, state variable models, and analysis. Digital system simulation. Masons Rule. Credit cannot be earned for both MEEG 4233 and ELEG 3123. Prerequisite: (ELEG 2113 or ELEG 3903) and MATH 3404. 
*MEEG4233 Microprocessors in Mechanical Engineering I: Electromechanical Systems (IR) * Microcomputer architectural, programming, and interfacing. Smart product design (microprocessor-based design). Control of DC and stepper motors and interfacing to sensors. Applications to robotics and real-time control. Mobile robot project. Digital and analog electronics are reviewed where required. Prerequisite: ELEG 3913. 
*MEEG4303 Materials Laboratory (SP) A* study of properties, uses, testing, and heat treatment of basic engineering materials. Lecture 1 hour, laboratory 4 hours per week. Corequisite: MEEG 4300L. Prerequisite: MEEG 2303 and MEEG 3013. 
*MEEG4303H Honors Materials Laboratory (SP) A* study of properties, uses, testing, and heat treatment of basic engineering materials. Lecture 1 hour, laboratory 4 hours per week. Corequisite: MEEG 4300L. Prerequisite: MEEG 2303 and MEEG 3013. 
*MEEG4413 Heat Transfer (SP, SU) Basic* thermal energy transport processes; conduction, convection, and radiation; and the mathematical analysis of systems involving these processes in both steady and time-dependent cases. Prerequisite: MEEG 3503. 
*MEEG4423 Power Generation (IR) Study* of design and operational aspects of steam, gas, and combined cycle power plants. Brief study of Nuclear and Alternative energy systems. Prerequisite: MEEG 2403. 
*MEEG4433 Aerospace Propulsion (IR) Principles*, operation, and characteristics of gas turbine and rocket engines. Brief study of novel spacecraft propulsion systems. Prerequisite: MEEG 3503. 
*MEEG4443 Thermal and Vibration Analysis and Testing of Electronics (IR) Packaging*, manufacture, and failure mechanisms of boards and assemblies. Analysis of overheating, thermal stress, and vibration. Laboratory testing and environmental stress screening. Corequisite: MEEG 4440L. Prerequisite: INEG 4513 or ELEG 4273. 
*MEEG4440L Thermal and Vibration Analysis and Testing of Electronics Laborat ory (IR) Laboratory* 1 hour per week in support of MEEG 4443. Corequisite: MEEG 4443. 
*MEEG4453 Industrial Waste and Energy Management (SP) Applications* of thermodynamics, heat transfer, fluid mechanics, and electric machinery to the analysis of waste streams and energy consumption for industrial facilities. Current techniques and technologies for waste minimization and energy conservation including energy-consuming systems and processes, utility rate analysis, economic analysis and auditing are taught. Prerequisite: MEEG 4413. 
*MEEG4473 Indoor Environmental Control (FA) * Gives student a thorough understanding of the fundamental theory of air conditioning design for commercial buildings, including calculating heating and cooling loads along with the proper selection and sizing of air conditioning equipment. Prerequisite: MEEG 4413. 
*MEEG4483 Thermal Systems Analysis and Design (FA, SU) * Analysis design and optimization of thermal systems and components with examples from such areas as power generation, refrigeration, and propulsion, Availability loss characteristics of energy systems and availability conservation methods. Prerequisite: MEEG 4413. 
*MEEG4523 Astronautics (IR) Study* of spacecraft design and operations. Prerequisite: MEEG 2013 and MEEG 2403. 
*MEEG4603 Basic Nuclear Engineering (SP) Principles* of atomic and nuclear physics, including: fusion and fission reactions, radioactive decay, and neutron interactions. Introduction to nuclear reactor theory, types, components, and behavior. Prerequisite: PHYS 2074 and MATH 2574. 
*MEEG4623 Radiation Protection and Shielding (IR) Aspects* of personnel radiation protection and shielding design as applied to the operating nuclear power plant, research laboratory, or other nuclear facility. Prerequisite: PHYS 2074 and MATH 2574. 
*MEEG4633 Nuclear Power Generation (IR)* Thermal energy analysis and design of nuclear power reactors and power plants including thermodynamical analysis of components and cycle, thermal hydraulic aspects, core energy distribution, and fluid transients. Emphasis is on pressurized water reactors and boiling water reactors. Prerequisite: MEEG 3503 and MATH 3404 and MEEG 2403. 
*MEEG4703 Mathematical Methods in Engineering (FA) Determinants*, matrices, simultaneous equations, eigenvalues, eigenvectors, and coordinate transformations of matrices; vector algebra and calculus, integral theorems, curvilinear coordinates, covariant and contravariant tensors. Applications of tensor algebra and calculus to mechanics. Prerequisite: MATH 2574. 
*MEEG4813 Air Pollution Abatement (SP) Design* of air pollution abatement systems and equipment including cyclones, bag filters, and scrubbers. Other topics discussed are air pollution regulations: permitting, dispersion modeling, and national air quality standards. 
*MEEG4843 Environmentally Conscious Design and Manufacturing (FA) The* course will provide an introduction to the environmental aspects of production design and illustrate the consequences and costs of waste generation and pollution abatement. The course will also define pollution prevention and waste minimization techniques and will introduce the student to the design for the environment (DfE) concept, life cycle analysis, and total quality environmental management techniques. 
*MEEG5003 Continuum Mechanics (SP)* Cartesian tensor and index notation; Legrangian and Euleria description; analyses of stress and strain, coordinate transformations, invariants, principal values and principal directions, stress and strain quadrics, equations of equilibrium, and compatibility equations; Reynolds transport theorem, balance of momenta, continuity equation, 1st and 2nd laws of thermodynamics, application to solids and fluids. Prerequisite: MEEG 3013 and MEEG 4703. 
*MEEG5013 Advanced Mechanical Vibrations (IR) Continuation* of MEEG 4013 with a more analytic approach. Included are techniques for modeling and understanding the vibratory behavior of multi-degree of freedom discrete systems, continuous systems, nonlinear systems, and random variables. Prerequisite: MEEG 4013. 
*MEEG5033 Advanced Mechanics of Materials I (IR)* Combined stress, theories of failure, thick-walled cylinders, bending of unsymmetrical sections, torsion in noncircular section, plate stresses, and strain energy analysis. Prerequisite: MEEG 2013 and MEEG 3013. 
*MEEG5103 Structural Dynamics (FA) The* forced and random vibration response of complex structural systems are studied through the use of the finite element method. Computational aspects of these problems are discussed and digital computer applications undertaken. Prerequisite: MEEG 4103 and graduate standing. 
*MEEG5113 Modal Analysis Methods (SP) Fundamental* concepts of both analytical and experimental modal analysis methods are examined and applied to the study of complex structural systems. Computational aspects of these problems are discussed, and digital computer applications undertaken with experimental verification. Prerequisite: MEEG 5103 and graduate standing. 
*MEEG5123 Finite Elements Methods II (SP) Development* and application of finite element (FE) methods used to solve transient and two-dimensional boundary value problems. Applications are taken from solid and fluid mechanics, heat transfer, and acoustics. Emphasis is placed on the FE methodology in order to make accessible the research literature and commercial software manuals, and to encourage responsible use and interpretation of FE analysis. May be repeated for 3 hours. Prerequisite: MEEG 4123 and graduate standing or consent. 
*MEEG5143 Advanced Machine Design (SU) Application* of advanced topics such as probability theory, fracture mechanics, and computer methods to the design and analysis of complex mechanical systems. Prerequisite: MEEG 4103 and graduate standing. 
*MEEG5213 Microprocessors in Mechanical Engineering II Real-time Control (IR) Feedback* control system theory and design. C programming. Microcontroller interfacing. Real-time control of electromechanical systems in laboratory projects using a single-board computer as the controller. Prerequisite: MEEG 4233. 
*MEEG5263 Introduction to Micro Electro Mechanical Systems (FA) A* study of mechanics and devices on the micro scale. Course topics will include: introduction to micro scales, fundamentals of micro fabrication, surface and bulk micromaching, device packaging, device reliability, examples of micro sensors and actuators. Recitation three hours per week. 
*MEEG5273 Electronic Packaging (FA)* An introductory treatment of electronic packaging from single chip to multichip including materials, electrical design, thermal design, mechanical design, package modeling and simulation, processing considerations, reliability, and testing. Credit cannot be earned for both MEEG 5273 and ELEG 5273. (Same as ELEG 5273) Prerequisite: (ELEG 3213 or ELEG 3913) and MATH 3404. 
*MEEG5303 Physical Metallurgy (IR) Physical* and chemical properties of solids and the application of materials in commerce. Lecture 4 hours per week. Prerequisite: MATH 3404. 
*MEEG5313 Materials and Design (IR) Analysis*, design, and testing of high strength and modulus materials, brittle materials, composites, and anisotropic materials. Effect of environment on design with particular emphasis on nuclear application. Prerequisite: MATH 3404 and graduate standing. 
*MEEG5393 Engineering Materials Topics (IR)* Detailed study of selected materials engineering topics; topics will vary, buy may include diffusion processes in solids, thermodynamics of solids, fracture of materials, failure analysis, advanced techniques in electron microscopy, analytical methods in materials science, advanced corrosion and engineering, etc. Prerequisite: graduate standing. 
*MEEG5403 Advanced Thermodynamics (SP) An* in-depth review of classical thermodynamics, including availability analysis, combustion, and equilibrium, with an introduction to quantum mechanics and statistical thermodynamics. Prerequisite: (MEEG 2403 and MATH 3404). 
*MEEG5423 Statistical Thermodynamics (IR) Concepts* and techniques for describing high temperature and chemically reactive gases from a molecular point of view. introductory kinetic theory, chemical thermodynamics, and statistical mechanics applied. Prerequisite: MEEG 2403 and MATH 2574. 
*MEEG5433 Combustion (FA, Even years)* Introduction to combustion of solid, liquid, and gaseous fuels. Equilibrium and kinetics of hydrocarbon oxidation, laminar and turbulent flames, premixed and non-premixed combustion processes, ignition, quenching, stability, emissions, diagnostics. Prerequisite: (MEEG 2403 and MATH 3404). 
*MEEG5453 Advanced Heat Transfer (FA) More* in-depth study of topics covered in MEEG 4413, Heat Transfer, and coverage of some additional topics. Prerequisite: MEEG 4413 or CHEG 3143 or equivalent. 
*MEEG5463 Conduction and Convection Heat Transfer (SU, Odd years)* Deeper, broader coverage of topics studied in MEEG 4413 and 5453. Steady and transient, one and multidimensional conduction with emphasis on solution methods, analytical and numerical. Forced and free convection in laminar and turbulent, internal and external flow. Porous media heat and mass transfer and/or mass diffusion. Prerequisite: MEEG 5453 or equivalent. 
*MEEG5473 Radiation Heat Transfer (SU, Even years)* Spectral analysis, radiant exchange in gray and non-gray enclosures, gas radiation, and multi-mode heat transfer. Prerequisite: MEEG 5453 or equivalent. 
*MEEG5503 Advanced Fluid Dynamics I (SP) A* basic survey of the characteristics of fluid flow under a variety of conditions with examples. Begins with a derivation of the Navier-Stokes equations and an evaluation of the dimensionless groups found from these equations. Topics to be covered include viscous laminar and turbulent boundary layers, jets and wakes, Stokes flow, inviscid flows with and without free surfaces and turbulence. Prerequisite: MEEG 3503 and MATH 3404. 
*MEEG5513 Gas Dynamics (IR)* Basic concepts of gas dynamics and gas properties applied to compressible flows including quasi one-dimensional isentropic flow in variable area ducts, normal shock waves, flow in ducts with friction, heating and cooling, oblique shock and expansion waves and shock tube flow. Prerequisite: MEEG 3503 and MATH 2574. 
*MEEG5643 Nuclear Heat Transport (IR) Heat* generation and removal in nuclear power reactors, including water, gas, and liquid-metal cooled designs; boiling and 2-phase flow considerations. Prerequisite: MEEG 4603 and MEEG 4413 and MEEG 3503. 
*MEEG5733 Numerical Methods II (SP)* Numerical methods for the solution of linear and non-linear ordinary and partial differential equations; initial and boundary value problems; one-step and multi-step methods; predominantly finite difference but also finite element and control volume techniques; computer applications. Prerequisite: MEEG 3703 or MATH 3353. 
*MEEG590V Research (1-6) (FA, SP, SU) Fundamental* or applied research. Prerequisite: graduate standing. 
*MEEG591V Special Problems (1-6) (FA, SP, SU) Prerequisite*: graduate standing. 
*MEEG600V Master’s Thesis (1-6) (FA, SP, SU) Prerequisite*: graduate standing. 
*MEEG6263 Advanced Micro Electro Mechanical Systems (SP) An* advanced study of microscale mechanics and devices. The course material will include in depth discussion of 3 to 4 current MEMS technology areas such as microfluidics, optical MEMS, and inertial sensors. Students will also be required to fabricate and test a functional MEMS device in a processing laboratory. Recitation one hour per week. Laboratory fours hours per week. Prerequisite: MEEG 5263. 
*MEEG6273 Advanced Electronic Packaging (SP) An* advanced treatment of electronic packaging concentrating on multichip modules. Topics covered include electrical design, thermal design, mechanical design, package modeling and simulation, computer-aided engineering and design, processing limitations on MCM performance, reliability, testing, and economic considerations. (Same as ELEG 6273) Prerequisite: ELEG 5273. 
*MEEG6800 Graduate Seminar (FA, SP) A* periodic seminar devoted to mechanical engineering research topics. Appropriate grade to be “S.” 
*MEEG700V Doctoral Dissertation (1-18) (FA, SP, SU) Prerequisite*: candidacy.


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

WWW.MARQUETTE.EDU 
CAMPUS CONTACTS 
SITE INDEX 





















Explore Marquette : Majors & Minors : Engineering : Mechanical Engineering 









From virtually indestructible composite materials to the most fragile fiber optics, mountainous earth-movers to microsurgical robots, today’s automobiles and tomorrow’s spacecrafts, the diverse work of mechanical engineers touches nearly every aspect of life.






​THE MARQUETTE ADVANTAGE
*SHIFT GEARS.* Marquette engineers design and build solar-powered boats and mini Indy race cars that race against collegiate and corporate competitors throughout the world.
*PRACTICE WHAT YOUR LEARN.* From your first day of classes, you’ll get hands-on experience in our materials science, mechanical and industrial labs. You can also work in our labs for metallography, computer-aided design, stress analysis, engines, flexible manufacturing/robotics and ergonomics.
*MAKE YOUR PROGRAM UNIQUE.* Focus on the science of materials and the design of machine elements and robotics through your elective courses. You can also add a minor in business administration or computer science without putting a strain on your curriculum.
*LOOKING FOR A "HOT" JOB?* _U.S. News & World Report_, citing increased industrial reliance upon the multifaceted expertise of mechanical engineers, projects mechanical engineering as one of the nation’s “40 hottest jobs.”
*BE AN ENGINEER BEFORE YOU GRADUATE.* Through our Co-op Program (page 59), you’ll incorporate 12 to 16 months of real engineering experience into your curriculum.
*SPARKS FLY. *Starting with a spark of the imagination and ending with the spark plug that fires the engine of a concept car, or the sparks of a robotic welder, mechanical engineers design, develop and produce not only the machines that we rely upon, but the machines that make those machines.
Visit the department that offers this major.

GET INTO MARQUETTE



Apply today




 Application calendar




 Contact admissions




 Admissions overview




 Admissions tips




 AB/IB credit transfer




 Transfer students




 International students

FINANCIAL INFORMATION



Tuition & costs




 Financial aid options




 Scholarships

COLLEGES



Arts & Sciences




 Business




 Communication




 Education




 Engineering




 Health Sciences




 Nursing

112 MAJORS



Majors & minors list




 Majors explained




 Core of Common Studies

LIVE AT MARQUETTE



Residence halls




 Dining rooms / hall stores




 Activities & government




 Resident resources




 Student organizations




 Sports at Marquette






 










Your major courses blue. 

*FRESHMAN*
Introduction to Engineering
Introduction to Engineering Computing
Introduction to Engineering Problem Solving
Introduction to Graphics for Engineers
Histories of Cultures and Societies Elective
General Chemistry I & II
Rhetoric and Composition I & II
Calculus I & II
Individual and Social Behavior Elective*SOPHOMORE* 
Dynamics
Engineering Orientation
Engineering Statistics
Materials Science
Mechanics of Materials
Statics
Diverse Cultures Elective
Calculus III
General Physics with Calculus I & II
Differential Equations

*JUNIOR*
Design of Machine Elements
Dynamics of Mechanical Systems
Electrical Circuits and Machinery
Fundamentals of Heat Transfer
Fluid Mechanics
Manufacturing Engineering I 
Materials Selection in Mechanical Design
Mechanical Measurements and Instrumentation
Thermodynamics I
Philosophy of Human Nature
Theory of Ethics


*SENIOR*
Computer-aided Engineering
Engineering Fundamentals
Principles of Design
Senior Design Project
Thermodynamics II
Three Mechanical Engineering Electives
Introduction to Theology
Literature/Performing Arts Elective
Theology Elective



*WHERE OUR GRADUATES GO*
A small group of mechanical engineering grads go to graduate school at places like Marquette, Northwestern University, University of Wisconsin and Purdue University. About 95 percent of Marquette’s mechanical engineers are working within six months of graduation as design engineers or manufacturing engineers.
• A.O. Smith Corp.
• Briggs & Stratton Corp.
• Caterpillar Inc.
• Eaton Corp.
• Ford Motor Co. 
• General Motors Corp.
• Harley-Davidson
• Johnson Controls Inc.
• Kimberly-Clark Corp.







_uacct = "UA-74627-6"; urchinTracker(); _uff=0; _uacct = "UA-74627-19"; urchinTracker(); _uff=0; _uacct = "UA-74627-21"; urchinTracker(); _uff=0; _uacct = "UA-74627-22"; urchinTracker();


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

<DIV align=center>

















Academics




Research




Our Dept




Resources




 Highlights for... 




Visitors
 
Academics

<LI class=MenuItem>Undergraduate Programs <LI class=MenuItem>Graduate Programs 
Courses & Schedules
Research

More...
Our Department

<LI class=MenuItem>Faculty & Staff <LI class=MenuItem>Graduate Students <LI class=MenuItem>Department History <LI class=MenuItem>Current Faculty Searches 
More...
Resources

<LI class=MenuItem>The Career Center 
Alumni & Development
 Home > Academics > Undergraduate Programs 

Undergraduate Programs


[SIZE=+2]*Undergraduate Programs and Options*[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]*
Degree Bachelor of Science in Mechanical Engineering
*[/SIZE]
*ME Curriculum (06-07 Academic Year)
*
*ME Curriculum (07-08 Academic Year)
*​ 
The department offers a four-year curriculum for the Bachelor of Science in Mechanical Engineering. The curriculum is accredited by the Accreditation Board for Engineering and Technology (ABET). A modern mechanical engineering curriculum must prepare students for professional practice in a broad spectrum of industrial activities. As in the past, today's mechanical engineer must be soundly educated in the mechanics of solids and fluids, thermodynamics and heat transfer, the science of materials, and the principles and techniques of mechanical engineering design.

The undergraduate program provides this necessary foundation while retaining a flexibility that permits students to specialize to a limited extent in one of their particular interests. This specialization is accomplished by judicious choice of 16-18 credit units of engineering and science electives, of which a minimum of 12 credit units are to be taken in 300- and 400- level mechanical engineering courses. At the end of the four-year program, the students' education and training enables them to assume professional status as practicing engineers.

Undergraduates in the Department of Mechanical Engineering must demonstrate proficiency in engineering drawing skills as part of the degree requirement. This proficiency may be a prerequisite for some undergraduate courses. Proficiency is demonstrated through a fundamental working knowledge of orthographic and isometric views, hidden lines, dimensioning, tolerancing, and sectioning.


*[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Degree Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering[/SIZE][/SIZE]** CE Curriculum (07-08 Academic Year)*​



*[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]Degree Bachelor of Science in Aerospace Engineering[/SIZE][/SIZE]** AE Curriculum (06-07 Academic Year)
*
*AE_Curriculum (07-08 Academic Year)

*​The B.S. in Aerospace Engineering is offered by the Department of Mechanical and Aerospace Engineering. It is available to undergraduate students pursuing an ABET-accredited BS degree in Engineering. Students develop a solid, broad-based background in engineering, arts, humanities, and social sciences with an emphasis in aerospace engineering, which includes the study of aerospace sciences such as aerodynamics, flight dynamics and control, aerospace structures, aerospace propulsion, and the design of air and space vehicles. The major areas of study are: 
​
*Aerodynamics*: Thin airfoil theory, lifting-line theory for finite wings, slender body theory, linearized compressible flow and Prandtl-Glauert rule, supersonic thin airfoil theory, introduction to performance and concepts of airfoil design.
*Flight Dynamics and Control*: Aircraft dynamics, aircraft stability, flight control, flying qualities, and the application of control theory to control system design.
*Aerospace Propulsion*: Introduction to propeller, jet, ramjet, and rocket propulsion, 1-D analysis of gas turbine engine performance, analysis and performance of airbreathing propulsion system, analysis and design of gas turbine engine components, e.g., inlets, nozzles, compressors, turbines, turbofan and turbopropeller, and combustors.
*Aerospace Structures*: Key features of aerospace structures, basic properties of aerospace materials, principles of stressed skin construction; bending, shear and torsion of open and closed thin-walled cross-section beams, structural idealization, loads on flight vehicles, applications to wings and fuselages.
*Aerospace Design*: Detailed design of an aircraft component (e.g., wing, fuselage, etc.) or a system (e.g., control system) or a spacecraft component or system. Emphasis on engineering teamwork, ethics, and professionalism.
*Spacecraft Design*: Design of spacecraft involves a range of engineering disciplines, from structures to controls to electronics to project management. Advanced design and analysis tools for each major subsystem are introduced. New technologies being developed for space missions are introduced, with particular emphasis on orbital mechanics, attitude control, systems engineering, and aerospace project management. Students pursue advanced subsystem design and system-level spacecraft design projects.
The first two years of undergraduate engineering are comprised of a standard curriculum of fundamental engineering courses, such as math, physics, the arts, humanities, and social sciences. In addition, students are introduced to aerospace engineering through an introductory course. During the junior and senior years, the students learn about aerospace engineering by taking courses in aerodynamics, aircraft flight dynamics and control, aerospace propulsion, aerospace structures, aerospace vehicle design, and spacecraft design. Students may also have the opportunity to gain experience in aerospace engineering design through collaborative programs with local industry such as Boeing. Current Boeing aerospace engineers participate in the teaching of several course at Washington University, and most of the faculty have extensive aerospace industry experience. For more information on Aerospace Engineering, click here.​ 
[SIZE=+1][SIZE=+1]*Joint Degree Programs*[/SIZE][/SIZE] 


A growing number of mechanical engineers are finding it both advantageous and necessary to pursue graduate study. Some pursue a master's degree part time, while others undertake full-time study and research for the master's degree, the doctorate, or both. Engineers interested in academic teaching or industrial research careers should plan to obtain the doctorate. The undergraduate curriculum provides an excellent basis for graduate study, and a careful selection of electives in the third and fourth years will facilitate the transition to graduate study.

The department also offers a five-year program leading to both the Bachelor of Science and Master of Science in Mechanical Engineering degrees. The program is designed for entry in the second semester of the junior year. Engineers interested in management may enroll in the five-year program leading to the Bachelor of Science degree in engineering and the Master of Business Administration degree.

[SIZE=+1]*Premedical Option*[/SIZE] 

Research as well as practice in the biological and medical sciences increasingly depend on advanced mechanical and electrical technology. A result of this development is the interdisciplinary field known as biomedical engineering. Students interested in preparing themselves for careers in the biological and medical sciences would be well served by the premedical option in mechanical engineering, which makes it possible to obtain a Bachelor of Science degree in mechanical engineering and simultaneously meet the admission requirements of most medical and dental schools. The program also provides a foundation for graduate study and research in biomedical engineering. The essential feature of the option is two semesters of general biology and two semesters of organic chemistry. In addition, the student must include a minimum of 6 units of upper-level mechanical engineering electives in the program. Because of the large number of required units, this option is best suited to the student who has a high school background in biology or who, by reason of advanced placement, has reduced requirements in the Common Studies portion of the curriculum. Interested students should consult the department chair for details.

[SIZE=+1]*Aerospace Engineering Minor

*[/SIZE]​The minor in Aerospace Engineering is offered by the Department of Mechanical and Aerospace Engineering. It is available to undergraduate students pursuing an ABET accredited BS degree in Engineering. Students develop a solid, broad-based background in engineering, arts, humanities and social sciences with an emphasis in aerospace engineering, which includes the study of aerospace sciences such as aerodynamics, flight dynamics and control, aerospace structures, aerospace propulsion, and the design of air and space vehicles. The primary areas of the minor are:​
*Aerodynamics*: Thin airfoil theory, lifting-line theory for finite wings, slender body theory, linearized compressible flow and Prandtl-Glauert rule, supersonic thin airfoil theory, introduction to performance, and concepts of airfoil design.
<UL><SPAN style="COLOR: windowtext">*Flight Dynamics and Control*: Aircraft dynamics, aircraft stability, flight control, flying qualities, and the application of control theory to control system design


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

الروابط داخل المشاركات فعالة


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

http://www.mem.odu.edu/gradcourses/grad1.html


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

لغرض التغيير والترفيه مع التقدير 




 
*Intelligent Design Theory*



This page will bring together information on the growing scientific field of intelligent design (ID), also known as the Intelligent Design Theory (IDT). It will define IDT and endeavor to help facilitate the formulation of the testable IDT theory/model and the propagation of IDT. A testable model and coherent theory are needed to solidify IDT in science (and the IDT is a scientific theory, unlike many origin theories). This page will provide the framework, definitions, etc. See references at the end and resources on the pages of this site for the details and evidences. 
*Introduction*


First an introduction and definition of intelligent design from mathematician William A. Dembski1: 
"Intelligent design is a theory for making sense of intelligent causes. As such, intelligent design formalizes and makes precise something we do all the time. All of us are all the time engaged in a form of rational activity that, without being tendentious, can be described as inferring design. Inferring design is a common and well-accepted human activity...There is no magic, no vitalism, no appeal to occult forces. Inferring design is common, rational and objectifiable." 
The ability to detect intelligence is common to all people. So common in fact, that we use it every day. Whole fields of study are based on it such as forensics, archaeology, cryptography and so forth. Efforts to discover extraterrestrial life (known as SETI: the Search for Extraterrestrial Intelligence) rest on the ability to detect design. Ironically, SETI efforts are driven by naturalists looking for the vindication of their worldview and Neo-Darwinism that a life-filled universe would provide. Detecting design is not some highly complex or miraculous process, it is a simple and very common process inherent to the human race. 
Dembski states that IDT is valid science in the face of common objections by naturalists. Naturalists claim science can't point to a creator or designer. This view has become popular in society: "Science and Religion are separate realms." They make this _a priori_ claim at the onset of their arguments. But this is a logical fallacy because they are artificially limiting science by saying what it may or may not do before any research is done. IDT is a valid path in science that can stand independent of religion and philosophy (whether that belief system is Christianity or naturalism). 
Biochemist Michael J. Behe further drives home the point that IDT is valid science2: 
"To a person who does not feel obliged to restrict his search to unintelligent causes, the straightforward conclusion is that many biochemical systems were designed. They were designed not by the laws of nature, not by chance and necessity; rather, they were planned... 
"The conclusion of intelligent design flows naturally from the data itself - not from sacred books or sectarian beliefs. Inferring that biochemical systems were designed by an intelligent agent is a humdrum process that requires no new principles of logic or science. It comes simply from the hard work that biochemistry has done over the past forty years, combined with consideration of the way in which we reach conclusions of design every day. Nonetheless, saying that biochemical systems were designed will certainly strike many people as strange, so let me try to make it sound less strange. 
"What is 'design'? Design is simply the purposeful arrangement of parts...The scientific problem then becomes, how do we confidently detect design? When is it reasonable to conclude, in the absence of firsthand knowledge or eyewitness accounts, that something has been designed? For discrete physical systems - if there is not a gradual route to their production - design is evident when a number of separate, interacting components are ordered in such a way as to accomplish a function beyond the individual components. The greater the specificity of the interacting components required to produce the function, the greater is our confidence in the conclusion of design. 
"...there must be an identifiable function of the system. One must be careful...A sophisticated computer can be used as a paper weight; is that a function?...No. In considering design, the function of the system we must look at is the one that requires the greatest amount of the system's internal complexity. We can then judge how well the parts fit the function. 
"The function of a system is determined by its internal logic: the function is not necessarily the same thing as the purpose to which the designer wished to apply the system. A person who sees a mousetrap for the first time might not know that the manufacturer expected it to be used for catching mice...but he still knows from observing how the parts interact that it was designed." 
Here are some Frequently Asked Questions about Intelligent Design regarding IDT, provided by the Access Research Network. More resources are at the end of this article. 
*Framework*


The following is the framework from which IDT theory and its implications in culture, science and theology are being studied and discussed.3. 
1. A scientific and philosophical critique of naturalism, where the scientific critique identifies the empirical inadequacies of naturalistic evolutionary theories and the philosophical critique demonstrates how naturalism subverts every area of inquiry that it touches. 
2. A positive scientific research program, known as intelligent design, for investigating the effects of intelligent causes. 
3. A cultural movement for systematically rethinking every field of inquiry that has been infected by naturalism and reconceptualizing it in terms of design. 
4. A sustained theological investigation that connects the intelligence inferred by IDT with the God of Scripture and therewith formulates a coherent theology of nature. 
Point #1 has been successfully achieved through critiques by scholars such as Phillip Johnson, Michael Behe, Michael Denton4and others. Point #2 is the testable origins model, or IDT. Point #3 will come from the successes of #1 and #2. Point #4 has been spearheaded by the efforts of astronomer Dr. Hugh Ross5and his Reasons to Believe organization. 
*The Model*


The following are the model/theory parts that would (or do) logically point to intelligent design in the universe6,7: 
1. transcendent creation event where all matter, energy, spacetime began (Big Bang)
2. cosmic fine-tuning 
3. fine-tuning of Earth's, the Solar System's and the Milky Way Galaxy's characteristics 
4. rapidity of life's origin 
5. lack of inorganic kerogen 
6. extreme biomolecular complexity 
7. Cambrian explosion (sudden appearance of most species during same time period)
8. missing horizontal branches in the fossil record 
9. placement and frequency of "transitional forms" in the fossil record 
10. fossil record reversal 
11. frequency and extent of mass extinctions 
12. rapid recovery from mass extinctions (mainly through appearance of new species)
13. duration of time windows for different species 
14. frequency, extent, and repetition of symbiosis 
15. frequency, extent, and repetition of altruism 
16. speciation and extinction rates 
17. recent origin of humanity (as opposed to common descent)
18. huge biodeposits (needed to sustain humanity) 
19. molecular clock rates (which show humanity's recent origin) 
Discoveries and data overwhelmingly support this model. Dr. Ross comments: "This ability to predict is the hallmark of any reliable theory. By contrast, Darwinian evolution, chaos theory, and six-consecutive-24-hour-creation-day creationism fail to predict and instead contradict the growing body of data.6" 
It is important to note here that the "six-consecutive-24-hour-creation-day" which is often referred to as _the only literal_ interpretation, is in fact not that. The days in Genesis can be _literally_ translated more than one way, including 24 hour days, 12 hour days or long periods of time. In fact, Genesis _does not explicitly_ say 24 hour days. So one _must_ consider contextual issues. More info at Creation-Date. 
Admittedly, intelligent design theorists have spent little time on the model part of ID. Their focus has been on showing one can detect design effectively. While that is an important part to the theory, any scientific theory is incomplete without a model. 
*Testing*


Any good scientific theory is subjectable to testing. Theories that cannot be tested are merely speculation or wishful thinking. In testing for design, three things must be established, contingency, complexity and specification. The flow chart below shows how the testing process works. It is called the explanatory filter8: 
1. Is it contingent? If No, then it is produced by necessity. If Yes, go to 2.
2. Is it complex? If No, then it is produced by chance. If Yes, go to 3.
3. Is it specified? If No, then it is produced by chance. If Yes, go to 4.
4. It is designed. 
To understand what all this means, we must define some terms: 
Someone randomly typing on a computer will produce a sequence of letters that constitute complex information (complex in the sense that the letters each form a recognizable pattern). But these letters are _unspecified_ since they have no meaning as they stand alone. If the typist happens to produce the consecutive letters “I” and “S” in their sequence then they have produced a _specified_ piece of information (since it forms the word “IS”), but without the context of other words, it is meaningless _noncomplex_ information. The individual letters still have a complex pattern, but no complex meaning. Realize that they were randomly produced and were required by the random tying, not put there with intentions of design. Information that is both complex _and_ specified (such as the sentences on this page) and not required to exist by virtue of natural laws and is referred to as _complex specified information_, or CSI. 
A random process produces either complex unspecified information (the random letters) or noncomplex specified information (“IS”), not CSI. It would be better to call these random products patterns, not information. Natural laws or random processes cannot originate information, and our examples are not providing us with any meaningful information, only randomly produced patterns — patterns which can be used to transmit information in a designed context. Natural law and its products can only provide the means to transmit information (such as in DNA discussed next) or produce patterns that are ordered. CSI, however, is only produced by intelligence. 
Another thing to consider is _contingency_. Contingency means “dependence.” If an object, event or structure is considered contingent, that means they are _compatible_ with underlying natural laws, but not _required_ by them (the object, event or structure does not unavoidably have to happen because of those laws). 
This may be headache inducing, but think about it. If you ran across a message in the sand, you would immediately recognize it as being caused by an intelligence. A cloud that looks like an animal, on the other hand, you relegate to unintelligent wind. The former example is a contingent, complex, specified event. The latter is an uncontingent, necessary, unspecified, complex event. It is not merely compatible with natural laws, it is required by them. One is caused by intelligence, one is not. 
A note on "chance." Many naturalists refer to as "chance" as a guiding force. They have replaced God or a creator with the god of chance. But what is chance? Chance is a nonentity. It does not have any physical or metaphysical reality. Chance is equivalent to nothing. Nothing cannot produce anything. 
Chance does have a place in mathematics when figuring probabilities. Also, in everyday life when we refer to chance in such things as "games of chance". The roll of dice is actually governed by the laws of physics every step of the way, but for practical purposes, it's chance. These two uses of "chance" are valid. Attributing power to chance is not valid. 
*Intelligent Design vs. Darwinism (Naturalism) as opposed to the Standard Creation vs. Evolution Debate*


The ability to recognize CSI has profound implications for chance-based evolution because of the *******s found in DNA molecules in living organisms. The DNA in a single cell contains volumes and volumes of complex specified information that define every aspect of that organism from its appearance to its resistance to disease. DNA itself is made up of easily identifiable chemicals, but how do such chemicals produce CSI? They cannot originate information, only carry and transfer it. Also consider that DNA has to exist for the complex organism to live and is interconnected to other molecules such as RNA, which must exist at the _same_ time. Evolution is unable to explain how such interdependent complex systems just “appeared” on Earth simultaneously when they cannot survive independent of each other. 
Nor can mutations create information, they virtually always destroy it. Even a mutation that allows bacteria to resist an antibiotic and pass this trait to its descendents does not add new information to the genome. It simply alters the function of particular genes. This is a physical change, not a change in information *******. And new information would be necessary for macroevolutionary level The discussion on CSI described how order can exist in nature and whether or not chance can produce information. We concluded nature could never produce complex specified information, only complex unspecified or noncomplex specified information (which are technically not information, but rather patterns that superficially seem like information). 
The irreducible complexity of biochemical systems differs greatly from the general order seen in nature. A snowflake takes on an ordered appearance. That order itself is a result of natural laws and contains no information. On the other hand, if the laws and forces that produce that snowflake were deconstructed, one would find the same precisely fine-tuned laws that govern life’s existence. Any particular biochemical system runs into this wall of complexity far sooner and is much easier to detect. Consider the analogous spacecraft. It is ordered and assembled in such a way that nature could never produce it, even if its parts already existed “as is” in nature. The spacecraft’s specified order and complexity point to intelligence. 
In biology, for example, the complexity of cells becomes apparent under extreme magnification which reveals their structure. Take, for example, the bacterial flagellum. It has parts referred to as the propeller (or filament), rotor, drive shaft (or rod), bushing, universal joint (or hook), etc. These are obviously names from mechanical devices, but they are not used simply because they are convenient analogies. These components are precise biological versions of their human-designed mechanical versions. In fact they are more efficient and precise than anything we could design. Nor could these cells be simply formed from existing “parts” from other cells. Each cell has a unique structure, precisely intended for particular functions, even those that have a few parts common to other cell types. In other words, if you were able to enlarge one of these cells and leave it lying in the woods, someone who found it would recognize it as a designed object. 
It is just such an object that Charles Darwin said would undermine his theory. In _Origin of Species_ he wrote, “If it could be demonstrated that any complex organ existed which could not possibly have been formed by numerous, successive, slight modifications, my theory would break down.9” 

Naturalists will try their best to depict Intelligent Design as thinly disguised creationism, and thus a religious belief (their own religion/philosophy of naturalism notwithstanding. Naturalism simply replaces God with Nature.) So it is important to detail further IDT as the scientific theory that it is. William Dembski explains10: 
“The design theorists’ critique of Darwinism begins with Darwinism’s failure as an empirically adequate scientific theory, not with its supposed incompatibility with some system of religious belief…Critics of Darwinism by creationists have tended to conflate science and theology, making it unclear whether Darwinism fails strictly as a scientific theory or whether it must be rejected because it is theologically unacceptable. Design theorists refuse to make this a Bible-science controversy…Instead they begin their critique by arguing that Darwinism is _on its own terms_ a failed scientific research program – that it dies not constitute a well-supported scientific theory, that its explanatory power is severely limited and that it fails abysmally when it tries to account for the grand sweep of natural history. 
“Darwinists will no doubt object to this characterization of their theory…Darwin’s mutation-selection mechanism constitutes a fruitful idea for biology…But Darwinism is more than just this mechanism. Darwinism is the totalizing claim that this mechanism accounts for all the diversity of life. The evidence simply does not support this claim. What evidence there is supports limited variation within fixed boundaries, or what is typically called microevolution. Macroevolution – the unlimited plasticity of organisms to diversify across all boundaries – even if true, cannot legitimately be attributed to the mutation-selection mechanism. To do so is to extrapolate beyond its evidential base. ”Indeed the following problems have proven utterly intractable not only the mutation-selection mechanism but also for any other undirected natural process proposed to date: the origin of life, the origin of the genetic code, the origin of multicellular life, the scarcity of transitional forms in the fossil record, the biological big bang that occurred in the Cambrian era, the development of complex molecular systems and the development of irreducibly complex molecular machines…It is just sheer arrogance for Darwinists like Richard Dawkins and Daniel Dennett to charge design theorists with being stupid or wicked or insane for denying the all-sufficiency of undirected natural processes in biology, or to compare challenging Darwinism with arguing for a flat earth.” 
*References/Notes*


[1] Dembski, William A. (ed.). _Mere Creation_. IVP, 1998. p 94.
[2] Behe, Michael J. Behe. _Darwin's Black Box_. Touchstone, 1998. pp. 193-196.
[3] Dembski, William A. (ed.). _Mere Creation_. IVP, 1998. p 29.
[4] Johnson's books include _Wedge of Truth_, _Darwin on Trial, Reason in the Balance, Defeating Darwinism_ and _Objections Sustained_. See Ref. #2 for Behe's book. Denton's primary works are_Evolution: A Theory in Crisis_ and _Nature's Destiny_. See also _Mere Creation_ which contains papers from scholars of all fields.
[5] Ross' primary works are _The Genesis Question, The Creator and the Cosmos, Beyond the Cosmos, The Fingerprint of God_http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0883686279/terraspacedock and _A Matter of Days_. 
[6] Ross, Hugh Summary of Reasons To Believe's Testable Creation Model, 2000.
[7] Ross, Hugh. Abbreviated Version of the New, Testable, Creation Model. (Realplayer Audio), 1999. See also _Origins of Life_.
[8] Dembski, William A. _Intelligent Design_. IVP, 1999. p. 134, Chapter 8.
[9] Charles Darwin, _Origin of Species_, 6th ed. University Press, 1988. p. 51.
[10] Dembski, William A. _Intelligent Design_. IVP, 1999. pp. 112-113. 
Some parts of this page excerpted from _Is the Truth Out There?_ 
More related books can be found here. 
[SIZE=-1]© 2006 Darrick Dean. [Updated 02/27/06] All Rights Reserved. [/SIZE]


 

</SPAN>geovisit();


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

الروابط فعالة //


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

<DIV align=left>




​ 



​​

 









​









​function portfolio(){var x= Math.round(screen.width)if (xfunction loreonline(){var x= Math.round(screen.width) if (x

​​ ​ map​



​ ​_uacct = "UA-729377-1";urchinTracker(); ​ 

 

​


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

function do_check (form) { if (form.query.value=="") { alert('Please make an entry in the product search field.'); return false; } else { return true; } } 

 روابط مع رابط الطابعة*Bahrain*



Change Location 

*Home*
*Subjects*
*About Wiley*




CART | MY ACCOUNT | CONTACT US | HELP 
Wiley / Engineering / Mechanical Engineering / Control Process & Measurements / *Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, 4th Edition*





 
Related Subjects

Chemical Engineering Process Development
Mechanical Engineering Design
Mechanical Engineering Failure Fracture
Fluid Mechanics
General Mechanical Engineering 
Mechanical Engineering - Motors & Drivers
Solid Mechanics


div.mailing-list{ margin:0; padding: 10px 8px 10px 80px; width: 147px; height: 44px; line-height: 1.1em; font-size: 12px; background: url('http://media.wiley.com/spa_assets/site/wiley2/cvo/images/backgrounds/mailing-list.gif') no-repeat top left;}Join an Engineering Mailing List. Exclusive offers, news and more. 

Related Titles
More By These Authors
Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, Reg Card , 4th Edition 
Control Process & Measurements
Mechanical Engineers' Handbook, Four Volume Set, 3rd Edition
by Myer Kutz (Editor)

WIE Modeling and Analysis of Dynamic Systems , 3rd Edition
by Charles M. Close, Dean K. Frederick, Jonathan C. Newell

Mechatronics
by Sabri Cetinkunt

Direct Digital Control of Building Systems: Theory and Practice
by H. Michael Newman

Instrumentation for Engineering Measurements, 2nd Edition
by James W. Dally, William F. Riley, Kenneth G. McConnell






function loadLargeCover(coverImagePath,coverImageHeight,coverImageWidth) { if ($('large-cover-image').childNodes.length > 0) { new Effect.Appear('large-cover',{duration:.3});	} else { var largeImage = document.createElement('img'); largeImage.src = coverImagePath; largeImage.width = coverImageWidth; largeImage.height = coverImageHeight; document.getElementById("large-cover-image").appendChild(largeImage); new Effect.Appear('large-cover',{duration:.3});	}}function closeMe () { new Effect.Fade('large-cover',{duration:.3});	}Click to Close
javascript:closeMe();








Larger Image
Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, 4th Edition
Richard S. Figliola, Donald E. Beasley 
ISBN: 978-0-471-44593-7
Paperback
560 pages
October 2005


£82.50 / €118.40

 Add to Cart This price is valid for Bahrain. Change location to view local pricing and availability.


*College Instructors*


Visit Wiley's Higher Education Site for: 
Supplements
Online Resources
Technology Solutions
Instructors may request an evaluation copy for this title.





<LI class=on>










The new measure of excellence


Now revised to reflect the latest standards and advances, Figliola and Beasley's Fourth Edition provides a timely and in-depth reference to the theory of engineering measurements, measurement system performance, and instrumentation. The authors show you how to develop, operate, and analyze measurement systems and report results. The text covers uncertainty analysis and mechanical measurements in one unified presentation, introducing you to the most powerful experimental tools available.

Features of the Fourth Edition:
* Updated to reflect the newest ASME/ASNI Test Uncertainty nomenclature and ISO vocabulary.
* Expanded treatment of mechatronics concepts (Chapter 12, Appendix C).
* More practical use of operational amplifiers in discussion of signal conditioning circuits.
* Labview files for self-tutorials on critical concepts and Matlab files for system analyses are available for download on the text's website. www.wiley.com/college/figliola
* Updated and revised problem sets, with an emphasis on design considerations.

About the Authors


Richard Figliola, Ph.D. is Professor of Mechanical Engineering and Bioengineering at Clemson University, where he was awarded the Murray Stokely Excellence in Teaching Award. He is a member of the ASME PTC 19.1 Executive Committee on Test Uncertainty and a founding member of the ASME K-21 Education Committee. Dr. Figliola holds 5 patents for products in medical blood flow, materials processing, and electronic cooling.


Donald Beasley, Ph.D. is Professor of Mechanical Engineering at Clemson University. He has received numerous teaching awards over the years, including the Murray Stokely Excellence in Teaching Award at Clemson. Dr. Beasley is a consultant to the golf equipment industry, serving on the product editorial board of Golf Digest. His research areas include heat transfer, thermal engineering, and measurement methods. 






 Printer-ready version 

 E-mail a friend 




Resources for Authors | Librarians | Instructors | Booksellers | Press | Investors Copyright © 2000-2007 by John Wiley & Sons, Ltd. or related companies. All rights reserved. Please read our Privacy Policy 
Get RSS Feeds of New Wiley Titles 

 Site Map 


_uacct = "UA-789257-10";urchinTracker();
time = new Date().getTime();document.write('



')



var s_pageName = "Theory and Design for Mechanical Measurements, 4th Edition"var s_server = "eu.wiley.com"var s_channel = "Products"var s_pageType = "Product"var s_products = "0471445932"


----------



## حسن هادي (17 يونيو 2007)

Undergraduate Programs and Options


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.gearhob.com/


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.pic-design.com/


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.tenlinks.com/CAD/MCAD/consultants.htm


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.slac.stanford.edu/BFROOT/www/Detector/CentralTracker/mechanical/index.html


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://ww2.asme.org/techpubs/template.cfm?title=Journal of Mechanical Design


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.google.com.bh/search?hl=ar&q=design+mechanical&btnG=بحث+Google‏&lr=


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.solidworks.com/pages/products/3dmech.html


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.knovel.com/knovel2/Toc.jsp?BookID=433http://www.solidworks.com/pages/products/3dmech.html


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.engineersedge.com/Calulators_Online.shtml


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.efunda.com/DesignStandards/springs/spring_introduction.cfmhttp://www.engineersedge.com/Calulators_Online.shtml


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://www.solidworks.com/


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

http://gallery.mcneel.com/?language=en&g=6


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

*Mechanical Design Gallery *



Home
Gallery
industrial design
vehicle design
marine design
jewelry design
architecture
mechanical design
aircraft design
spacecraft
creatures
figures
cartoons
mecha
scenes
student work

Download
Rhino Evaluation
Flamingo Evaluation
Penguin Evaluation
Service Release
Bonus tools
The Zoo
Next release beta
Developer tools
_more..._

Sales
US and Canada
Europe
Asia
Latin America
Australia & New Zealand
Middle East
Africa

Support
Frequently Asked Questions
Wiki
Upload a file to support
Newsgroup
Newsgroup (web version)
Search Newsgroup Archives
Phone or E-mail
Tutorials
Books
Network Administration
Customizing
Developer
openNURBS

Training
Classroom and On-site
Teacher Workshops
Tutorials
Books

Resources
All
New only
________________
3-D Models
3-D Painting
Analysis
Animation/Rendering
Architecture
Books/Tutorials
CAM
Developer Tools
Drafting/Illustration
Footwear
General
Import/Export
Jewelry
Marine
Mechanical Design
Prototyping
Reverse Engineering
Viewers

Language
English
Deutsch
Español América
Español España
Français
Italiano
日本語
한국어
中文(繁 體)
Česky








​*industrial design 
vehicle styling 
marine design 
jewelry design 
architecture 
mechanical design 
aircraft design 
spacecraft 
creatures 
figures 
cartoons 
mecha 
scenes 
student work 


submit your image *






RM Switch Bike Frame


Helix Gear


RJ45 Crimping Tool


Bomba centrifuga


Pump


Geared Locomotive


Outboard Engine 2


Cerveza


Binding Post


Seat post clamp


Regulator


Cilindro


V8 Engine


Ball Bearing


Network


Model engine


Dettaglio


Water Chlorinator


Herculese Exploded


Telaio Ancillotti




 © 2007 ​



*McNeel* • North America • Europe • Latin America • Asia 




function sendmail(sEmail, sDomain){ url = "mailto:"; url += sEmail; url += "@"; url += sDomain; window.open(url);}


----------



## حسن هادي (26 يونيو 2007)

الروابط داخل المشاركات فعالة //////مع التقدير


----------



## المهندس25 (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرررااااااا جدااااااااااا


----------



## حسن هادي (29 أغسطس 2007)

RM Switch Bike Frame


Helix Gear


RJ45 Crimping Tool


Bomba centrifuga


Pump


Geared Locomotive


Outboard Engine 2


Cerveza


Binding Post


Seat post clamp


Regulator


Cilindro


V8 Engine


Ball Bearing


Network

تحياتي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء وتقبل خالص اعمالك .

وبارك الله بك على هذا العمل الرائع واعنك الله .

وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري .

البغدادي .


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ابداع متواصل وتوفيق دائم ماشاء الله عليك وبارك الله فيك كثيرا


----------

